# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Обряды в сознании Кришны

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, мы решили возобновить здесь эту тему, чтобы делиться новостями, а также рассказывать преданным, зачем же собственно нужны различные обряды в сознании Кришны. Оставляя в стороне словопрения с почитателями версии, что "...воспевания Святого Имени вполне достаточно!", мы позволим привести здесь высказывания двух старших вайшнавов.

*Йагья - это обряды, где все физические и умственные способности человека задействуются в поклонении Господу в Его формах арча-виграхи и шалаграма-шилы. Проводить йагью по всем правилам можно, лишь получив священные мантры. При поклонении Божеству полностью заняты ум и чувства. Такое поклонение позволяет задействовать в служении Богу наши поступки, разум, мысли, чувственное восприятие и связать все это с Господом. Таким образом человек проходит черз всестороннее очищение, которое устраняет даже его карму. [Шачиинандана Свами "Гаятри-мантры"] * 

А также Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами как-то писал (щас, простите, цитату не найду, поэтому по памяти*):"...что каждый цивилизованный человек должен пройти в своей жизни через все 16 самскар. Самскары в конечном счете предназначены для того, чтобы окультурить ум человека. И с таким умом человеку гораздо проще воспевать Святое Имя..."*

Для блага прихожан храма Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты (а с некоторого времени и для преданных в других городах) пуджари проводят пуджи и огненные церемонии (ягьи) по случаю свадьбы, беремености, рождения ребенка, начала обучения, дня рождения, начала нового бизнеса, освящения нового жилища, для поддержки преданных во время болезни, поминки по преданным и их близким.
Согласно традициям преданности Господу мы проводим ягьи в духе благодарности за все хорошее и все испытания, которые Он нам посылает, и со смирением принимаем любой плод обряда.

*"Но тем, кто всегда поклоняется Мне с безраздельной преданностью, сосредоточив свой ум на Моем духовном образе, Я даю то, чего им недостает , и сохраняю то, что у них есть." [Б.Г. 9.2]*

Обращаться можно по тел: +79099476876 Вишнурата дас
+79037164718 Махабхарата дас. Также можно писать мне в личку.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Начнем с конца, как то в Москве сейчас это особо актуально...*

Погребальная Церемония

Это последняя самскара, которая в последний раз очистит человека через его тело.

хари-намакшайа-йуктам бхале гопи-мрданкитам
туласи-маликоракшам спршейур на йамодбхатах

"К тем, чьи тела украшены знаками тилаки или гопи-чанданы, и расписаны Святыми Именами Господа, и чью шею и грудь украшает туласи-мала, никогда не приблизятся Ямадуты". (Сканда Пурана) 

Этот обряд проводят для того, чтобы душа отрешилась от своего тела и не приняла форму приведения (преты), а также для того, чтобы подготовить лучшее назначение для отошедшей души.

Наша вселенная по-другому называется царством смерти. И все же люди по глупости своей надеются обрести здесь бессмертие, одолев непобедимую материальную природу (см. Махабхарату, Вана-парва 3.13.16). Но из Шветашватара Упанишад (3.8.) мы узнаем, что те, кому известна Абсолютная Истина, могут выйти за пределы мира рождения и смерти.

Так что для Вайшнавов, поклоняющихся Господу с сердцем, исполненным любви, постоянно повторяющих Его Святые Имена, вне всяких сомнений, уготована духовная деятельность в служении Господу, либо в этом мире, либо - в царстве Бога (Вайкунтхе). Поэтому члены их семей и друзья не особо привязаны к исполнению всевозможных ритуалов антйешти-крийи. В действительности, этот обряд вообще не приводится в Шат-крийа-сара-дипики, и лишь краткое упоминание о нем можно обнаружить в самскара-дикпике, в связи с погребением санньяси.

В Шримад-Бхагаватам рассказывается, как Махараджа Парикшит перед своей смертью спрашивает Шукадеву Госвами: "Не мог бы ты рассказать мне о том, в чем состоит первостепенный долг каждого, и особенно того, кто находится в преддверии смерти?" (Бхаг. 1.19.24). И Шукадева Госвами отвечает: "Высшее совершенство человеческой жизни состоит в том, чтобы в момент смерти помнить Верховную Личность Бога". И все самскары, через которые проходит человек в своей жизни, предназначены помочь ему очиститься и помнить о своем первостепенном долге: вернуться в свой изначальный дом (в высшую обитель, Голоку Вриндавану). Самскары помогают нам направить всю свою жизнь так, чтобы помнить о Господе на каждом шагу.

Чанакйа Пандит говорит, что если мы ищем освобождения, то должны помнить о том, что смерть всегда идет у нас по пятам, готовая схватить нас в любое мгновение. Но тому, кто ищет чувственных наслаждений, лучше думать, что он никогда не умрет. Что же касается тех, кто сможет помнить Кришну в момент смерти, то они отправятся к Кришне и будут вечно жить вместе с Ним. (Б.г. 8. 5,6.) Как обещает Шри Кришна, для них не будет больше ни рождений, ни смертей, и они больше не вернутся в этот материальный мир (Б.г. 8.15-16). 

В момент ухода вайшнава или нашего родственника можно петь киртан,читать "Бхагавад-гиту","Нарасимха-кавачу" и "Шри Ишопанишад",можно включить запись на магнитофоне.Перед взором уходящего хорошо днржать изображение Божеств.При этом нужно учитывать чувства других родственников непреданных.Лучше чтобы атмосфера была мирной. 

В письме Реватинандане от 14 ноября 1973 года Шрила Прабхупада пишет о похоронах для преданного: "Просто устройте встречу, посвященную соболезнованию по поводу его ухода и молитесь о его душе Кришне, чтобы Он предоставил ей хорошую возможность для совершенствования в сознании Кришны. Кришна несомненно выделит ему хорошее место для следующего рождения... Но, мы также выражаем свою скорбь по поводу утраты такого Вайшнава... Через три дня после его кончины нужно провести церемонию, во время которой отошедшему и всем собравшимся вайшнавам предлагают прасад. Таков порядок". (См. Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриту, Антйа-лила, главу об уходе Харидаса Тхакура).
Обряды для вайшнавов и наших родственников-непреданных примерно одинаковые, в зависимости от времени, места и обстоятельств (кала, деша, патра).



На западе мы не сможем подражать Индии, поскольку должны подчиняться существующим тут порядкам и законам: необходимо, прежде всего, как можно скорее известить милицию и скорую помощь о кончине человека (чтобы была вовремя установлена причина смерти).Как правило,тело увозят в морг для хранения на время оформления документов и для экспертизы.Существуют официальные инструкции на этот счет и обойти их почти невозможно.Сразу после обращения в милицию вам скорее всего позвонят несколько агентов похоронных фирм с предложением помощи.Можно ее принять,но при этом лучше ознакомится со всеми расценками в интернете. Похоронный бизнес,пожалуй,самый циничный в нашей стране.Пользуясь горем родственников, посредники зарабатывают десятки тысяч.

С первого дня после смерти и в течении 11 дней нужно предлагать покойному пинду: рисовые шарики или другой махапрасад и воду.Предлагайте их фотографии или сосуду с водой,куда призывается душа покойного.Все это можно предлагать "своими словами" без особых мантр.Пойте киртан и читайте благоприятные мантры(Нарасимха-кавачу).После шрадхи 11-го дня помойте это место молоком.



В морге нужно договориться о возможности омыть тело, одеть в одежду вайшнава(не во всех местах это разрешают,можно взять официальное письмо из храма), украсить тилакой и цветочной гирляной (маха) с арча-виграхи Господа, написать на теле имя Господа, а лоб смазать сандаловой пастой. В рот или на рот ушедшего кладут листок туласи.Наденте кантхималы и шнур,если была 2-я инициация. Если есть возможность достать священную воду (Ганги, Ямуны, Радха-кунды и т.п), тело можно окропить этой водой. Покрыв тело харинама-чадаром, его перевозят в крематорий. В Джайакха-самхите говорится, что мальчика до пяти лет или девочку до семи лет нужно не кремировать, а хоронить. В этом случае обряды шраддхи совершать необязательно.

Во время прощания в морге,а потом в крематории можно совершить арати с благовониями,огнем и цветами,предлагая их сперва Господу,а затем телу.Можно петь киртан или читать Нарасимха-кавачу,близкие могут сказать слова прощания и предложить покойному цветы.Киртан и стихи "Бхагавад-гиты" должны звучать при переезде из морга в крематорий.

+Не следует проводить кремацию в Экадаши или в Маха-двадаши, (при необходимости, отложите ее на следующий день). Кремация должна проходить в дневные часы, пока светло.

+В день кремации члены семьи должны весь день поститься, и в течение трех последующих дней питаться легкой пищей (салатами, фруктами и т.д.). Рекомендуется даже не есть дома и избегать приготовления пищи, поскольку сознание готовящего проникает в пищу. Траур подразумевает определенную скромность, сдержанность в поведении, почтительность, исполненную достоинства и серьезности. И речи быть не может в таком случае о каких-либо развлечениях (телевидении, кино, кафе, ресторанах, парках развлечений и т.п.); лучше всего посвятить это время чтению священных писаний.Вайшнавы не устраивают поминок в тот день,но зачастую приходится это делать для родственников.

+Заберите прах из морга не позже чем через год после смерти преданного, как вам посоветуют местные вайшнавы,при оформлении документов на кремацию укажите,что прах будет вывозится из России. Отвезите этот пепел в Индию и бросьте в священную реку, такую как Ганга, Ямуна, Годавари, Сарасвати, Нармада или Кавери. Большинство вайшнавов берут пепел с собой, когда едут в Майапур, или во Вриндаван, чтобы там у Кеши-гхата бросить его в Ямуну. Перед этим необходимо смешать прах покойного с панча-гавьей и землей с берега священной реки, так, чтобы сформировать равномерный шар.Обратитесь за помощью в проведении церемонии к местным преданным.
Если возникает непонимание с родственниками по поводу кремации или вывоза праха,можно отрезать локон волос и бросить их в Ямуну.

+Если преданный был серьезен в Сознании Кришны,то на третий день после ухода вайшнава необходимо от его имени предложить пир арча-виграхе Господа. Этот прасад нужно затем раздать вайшнавам и членам семьи покойного.Проводится арати или авахана-хома.



+ Если покойный жил не в храме, то брахмана, принимавший участие в погребальной церемонии, должен проводить членов семьи покойного до их дома. Первыми в дом должны войти дети вместе с этим брахманом. Затем помещение очищается: поджигают сухой коровий навоз с гхи, и брахман в это время читает благоприятные мантры. Некоторые обычаи рекомендуют членам семьи покойного для "перемены обстановки" ночевать где-нибудь еще, например, у друзей.

+Для покойных слабых в духовной практике или непреданных, на одиннадцатый день после смерти должна быть проведена церемония шрадхи. В его доме нужно установить алтарь и провести пуджу, а также предложить прасад. Как рекомендуется в Падма Пуране, в этом случае можно также поклоняться шалаграма-шиле, поскольку это очень благоприятно. Можно провести огненное жертвоприношение (авахана-хому), предложив пламени костра халаву, а затем - всем собравшимся. Маха-прасад сначала нужно поднести фотографии покойного.Можно договорится о такой церемонии в храме.

+Если ушедший был мужского пола, то первым прасад должен принять жрец, проводящий обряд, а если это была женщина, то хозяева должны первой накормить брахмани или Вайшнави.Дайте им и жрецу дакшину.

+Нужно хотя бы один пост экадаши за год посвятить покойному.В течении года каждый месяц на день ухода стоит раздавать прасад(хотя бы фрукты) вайшнавам.

+Для облегчения участи наших близких мы можем совершать вышеописанную церемонию даже спустя много лет после их ухода,особенно в честь наших родителей!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!

По многочисленным просьбам гостей фестиваля в честь 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Россию, в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты будут проходить различные ягьи и обряды для преданных.

13-го июня, в понедельник, во время фестиваля Панихати, мы сможем провести свадебную церемонию виваха-самскары для 5 пар преданных. Для того, что бы принять в ней участие потребуется рекомендательное письмо от старших преданных из вашей ятры.

14-го июня мы сможем провести обряды для детей преданных: наречение именем, пауштика-карма самскару (проводится для здоровья ребенка), анна-прашану-самскару (вкушение первого зерна). Все эти церемонии проводятся для детей возрастом до 8 месяцев, рекомендации из ятры не требуются.

15-го июня, в день полнолуния и Митхуна-санкранти мы сможем провести церемонию шраддха, поминовения, для тех близких для преданных людей, что уже оставили это тело. Иногда преданные сомневаются, нужно ли вайшнавам проводить такие церемонии, на что «Шримад-Бхагаватам» отвечает:

"Верховный Господь сказал: О великий святой, дорогой мой безгрешный Прахлада, не только твой отец, но двадцать одно поколение твоих предков избавились от всей скверны. Весь твой род очистился благодаря тому, что ты родился в нем.

Дитя Мое, твой отец уже очистился, ибо в минуту смерти соприкоснулся с Моим телом. Однако долг сына - совершить по умершему отцу обряд шраддха, чтобы тот стал преданным Господа и добродетельным обитателем одной из высших планет.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этой связи Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что хотя Хираньякашипу уже очистился, ему предстояло родиться на одной из высших планет, чтобы вновь стать преданным. Нрисимхадева посоветовал Махарадже Прахладе совершить по отцу положенный в таких случаях посмертный обряд, ибо Верховный Господь хочет, чтобы люди всегда следовали предписаниям шастр, и не делает никаких исключений из этого правила..." (ШБ 7.10.18,22)

Размер пожертвований за эти церемонии не регламентируется. Вы должны сами решить сколько вы отдаёте в жертвоприношении. Тем не менее мы рекомендуем ориентироваться на 3000 руб. Также можно оплатить расходы храма (все или частично) на раздачу прасада в этот день.

Для участия в этих церемониях вы должны прислать заявки не позднее 11-го июня Махабхарате прабху - mahabharata108@mail.ru, телефон 8903-716-47-18. Пожалуйста, распространите эту информацию у себя в ятре.

Дополнительный справочный материал можно посмотреть тут:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=10&Itemid=56

Также огромная просьба - если вы знаете кого-то из преданных вашей ятры, кто едет на этот фестиваль, сообщите им, пожалуйста, об этих обрядах. Может кто-то вдохновится...

----------


## Абакар

На какой день после оставления тела благоприятна кремация?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В тот же день, до захода солнца. Но законы наших варварских стран обычно этого не позволяют, поэтому как можно быстрее.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

А как же "харер нама харер нама..."? Там прямо говорится - "нет иного пути". Жертвоприношения (ягьи) - это ведь иной путь (рекомендованый для прошлых йуг)?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А как же "харер нама харер нама..."? Там прямо говорится - "нет иного пути". Жертвоприношения (ягьи) - это ведь иной путь (рекомендованый для прошлых йуг)?


Мы совершаем обряды, описанные и рекомендованные  Шрилой Гопал Бхаттой Госвами и другими авторитетами Гаудия Вайшнавизма.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Мы совершаем обряды, описанные и рекомендованные  Шрилой Гопал Бхаттой Госвами и другими авторитетами Гаудия Вайшнавизма.


А что говорил по этому поводу Прабхупада? И какие обряды он рекомендовал в ИСККОНе?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А что говорил по этому поводу Прабхупада? И какие обряды он рекомендовал в ИСККОНе?


Шрила Прабхупада лично проводил  виваха-ягьи для своих учеников.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Шрила Прабхупада лично проводил  виваха-ягьи для своих учеников.


Т.е. других ягьй(?) он не проводил?

----------


## Эдвард

> А как же "харер нама харер нама..."?


Эта шлока указывает на Юга-дхарму, тот процесс, который приводит к совершенству в эту эпоху. Но это не означает, что все остальные ягьи перестали работать. Они не могут привести к совершенству сами по себе, но могут облегчить карму живых существ. К тому же, раз уж все равно происходят свадьбы, похороны и прочее, то почему не делать их в гуне благости - по правилам вед?

----------


## Эдвард

Важно, конечно, не сорваться в обрядность, как самоцель. Помня, что только Святое Имя может по-настоящему помочь.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> А как же "харер нама харер нама..."? Там прямо говорится - "нет иного пути". Жертвоприношения (ягьи) - это ведь иной путь (рекомендованый для прошлых йуг)?


Дорогие вайшнавы, вот как в семинаре по ведической психологии Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами рассказывает о самскарах:

_Кто-то слышал о самскарах? Что такое самскара? Слово самскара значит впечатление или отпечаток. И я на предыдущих семинарах здесь рассказывал о том, что такое самскара. Но у слова самскара есть другое значение. Это обряд, который проводят или обряды, которые проводят для того, чтобы облагородить человеческий ум. Существует десять основных самскар, который каждый цивилизованный человек должен пройти. Иначе говоря, все существенные моменты жизни, в соответствии с ведической культурой обставлялись определенным обрядом, который помогал оставить отпечаток на уме и сформировать ум человека  лучшим образом. В человеческой жизни есть узлы или  узловые моменты, переходные моменты. Моменты, в которые человек должен делать важные выводы. И в соответствии с ведической культурой, все эти моменты в жизни человека, особенно в детстве обставлялись определенными обрядами, которые помогали человеку сформировать правильный ум. Все это начиналось с зачатия, первой самскарой в жизни человека является обряд его зачатия. Разумеется, сейчас этот обряд делается очень беспорядочным образом, как правило. Но в результате этого, очень любопытная вещь, в результате самскар появлялись люди не подверженные унынию, не подверженные депрессии. Вся ведическая культура направлена на то, чтобы защитить ум человека и сформировать его особым образом. Говорится, что когда человек не проходит самскар, он становится шудрой. Шудра значит грубый, нерафинированный, не облагороженный человек. И характеристика главная шудры или  не облагороженного человека заключается в том, что он подвержен депрессии, подвержен унынию. Смысл ведической культуры именно в этом, в том чтобы избавить человека от болезни уныния. У кого-то бывают депрессии в жизни. Это результат нашего не окультуренного или неправильно сформированного, не защищенного ума. Все эти вещи маленькие, о которых я буду говорить, маленькие и большие, в конце концов, должны защитить нас, наш ум от этих болезней, и научиться пользоваться им._

Итак, Госвами Махарадж упоминает о гарбхадхана-самскаре, обряде перед зачатием как об очень важном в жизни каждого человека. Поэтому мы сегодня поговорим о нем, как его описывает Шрила Гопал Бхатта Госвами в своей «Сат-Крия-Сара-Дипике».

Утром, совершив ачаман и выполнив свои ежедневные обязанности, муж должен прочитать Пуруша-сукту и в соответствии с правилами, изложенными  в Писаниях, поклоняться Господу Нарайане и Его спутникам-вайшнавам. Вечером того же дня в благоприятное время он должен смешать коровью мочу, глину с водой и нанести эту смесь на землю. Он должен предстать перед Божеством Господа или _Шри Шалаграмом_ и, прочитав _Мангала-чарану_ и _Свасти-вачану_, предложить пять раз _аргхйу_ (воду) Шалаграме или домашнему Божеству в раковине или глиняном кувшине со следующими мантрами:

_ом   джаганнАтхамахАбАхо
        сарвопадрава нАшана
        навапушпотсаве ме’ргхйам
        грхАна джагадИшвара 
этад-аргхйам – ом шрИ вишнаве намах

ом  нАрАйана харе рама
       говинда гаруда-дхваджа
       навапшпотсаве ме’ргхйам
       грхАна парамешвара
этад-аргхйам – ом шрИ вишнаве намах

ом дИнабандхо крпА синдхо
      парамАнанда мАдхава
      навапушпотсаве ме’ргхйам 
      грхАна мадхусУдана
этад-аргхйам ом шрИ вишнаве намах

ом  вишвАтмане вишвабандхо
       вишвеша вишвалочана
       навапушпотсаве ме’ргхйам
       грхАна шйАмасундара
этад-аргхйам ом шрИ вишнаве намах

ом   чидАнанда хршИкеша
        бхактавашйа джанАрдана
       навапушпотсаве ме’ргхйам
       грхАна камалАпате
этад-аргхйам ом шрИ вишнаве намах_

« О Верховный Господь, по этому праздничному случаю, пожалуйста, прими от меня вместе со свежими цветами эту аргхйу».

Завершив поклонение Господу Вишну и вайшнавам, ему следует прийти туда, где он будет соединяться со своей женой. Перед предложением аргхйи или непосредственно перед зачатием муж должен омыться, одеться в свежие одежды и украсить себя сандаловой пастой.
 Обратившись лицом на восток, муж должен сесть сзади своей сидящей на ложе супруги. Он должен протянуть свою правую  руку поверх ее правого плеча и коснуться ее _йони_ (лона), говоря при этом:

_ом   вишнур йоним калпайатв
        ачйуто рУпАни пигмшату
        Асинчату харир гарбхам
        джагадИшо дадхАту те_ 

«Пусть Вишну приготовит йони, пусть Ачйута подберет формы, пусть Хари произведет оплодотворение, пусть Джагадиша дарует ребенка тебе.» (Риг-веда 10.184.1)

_ом   гарбам дхехи гарбодашАйин
       гарбам те наранАрАйанау
       АдхаттАм пушкара сраджау_

«Гарбходашайи Вишну, пожалуйста, даруйте ребенка, Нара-Нарайана, украшенные гирляндами из лотосов, пожалуйста, дайте ей ребенка.»

Касаясь ее пупа, он должен сказать:

_ом   диргхАйушам кршна-бхактам
        путрам джанайа суврате_

«О добродетельная жена, роди сына-долгожителя, который будет преданным Кришны.»

Затем они должны соединиться.
___________________________
* В текстах шлок заглавные гласные следует читать как долгие.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Интересно, если ведические ягьи такие хорошие и самскары от них такие благоприятное, то почему тогда идёт деградация от йуги к йуге (и даже внутри йуги)?

----------


## Эдвард

Потому что есть живые существа, имеющие определенные желания и чтобы эти желания удовлетворились, нужны определенные внешние условия. Постепенная смена условий жизни от юги к юге процесс естественный - милость Господа выраженная в исполнении желаний всех живых существ. 

Наше дело - делать все возможное для очищения и духовного роста. И если мы этого не делаем, используя аргумент, приводимый вами, то встречный аргумент: зачем есть - если все равно снова проголодаешься, зачем лечиться - если все равно умрешь? Ответ простой - если не делать этого, то будет только хуже. Тоже и с ягьями.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Интересно, если ведические ягьи такие хорошие и самскары от них такие благоприятное, то почему тогда идёт деградация от йуги к йуге (и даже внутри йуги)?


Простой закон энтропии, который гласит, что разупорядоченность (энтропия) закрытой системы  возрастает с течением времени. Мир - это закрытая система (оболочки вселенной отделяют нас от неизменной духовной реальности). В основе физического закона энтропии лежит метафизический закон смены трех гун: благость (пробуждение), страсть (развитие), невежество (разрушение). Если сказать по-простому, то "начали за здравие, закончили за упокой". Поэтому эпохи идут от Сатьи (благость) к Кали (невежество). Так же меняются времена года от весны до зимы.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

> А что говорил по этому поводу Прабхупада? И какие обряды он рекомендовал в ИСККОНе?


 тасйа прита-мана раджа
випраир дхаумйа-крипадибхих
 джатакам карайам аса
вачайитва ча мангалам

 Царь Йудхиштхира, обрадованный рождением Махараджи Парикшита, провел при его рождении очистительную церемонию. Ученые брахманы, возглавляемые Дхаумйей и Крипой, декламировали благоприятные гимны.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Существует потребность в сословии добродетельных и разумных брахманов, сведущих в проведении очистительных обрядов, которые предписывает система варнашрама-дхармы. Без проведения таких очистительных церемоний население не может быть добродетельным, а поскольку в век Кали этого не делается, население всего мира обладает качествами шудр или еще более низкими. Но возродить ведический метод очищения в этом веке невозможно, так как нет ни необходимых для этого условий, ни истинных брахманов, поэтому для нашего века рекомендована также система панчаратрики. Система панчаратрики рассчитана на сословие шудр, которые, по идее, и составляют все население Кали-юги. Это предписанный метод очищения, отвечающий нашему веку. Его применяют только для духовного продвижения и ни для чего иного. Духовное продвижение не может быть обусловлено высоким или низким происхождением.

 За очистительным обрядом гарбхадхана следуют другие самскары: симантоннайана, садха-бхакшанам и т.д., относящиеся к периоду беременности. Первая же очистительная церемония после рождения ребенка называется джата-карма. Махараджа Йудхиштхира провел ее как положено с помощью добродетельных и ученых брахманов, среди которых были Дхаумйа, царский жрец, и Крипачарйа, не только жрец, но и великий полководец. Чтобы провести церемонию, Махараджа Йудхиштхира пригласил этих сведущих и безупречных жрецов, которым помогали и другие достойные брахманы. Следовательно, все самскары (очистительные обряды) не являются простой формальностью или общественной функцией. Все они преследуют практические цели, и только такие искусные брахманы, как Дхаумйа и Крипа, могли правильно проводить их. Подобные брахманы не только редки, в этом веке их просто не существует, вот почему для духовного прогресса в наш век деградации Госвами предпочитают ведическим ритуалам очистительные церемонии по правилам панчаратрики (ШБ 1.12.13)

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В пятницу, 10 июня, в канун празднования 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Москву в храме на "Динамо"  прошла очень примечательная ягья для детей.



Про свадьбу выпускников московской Гурукулы Дхрувы и Амриты писал год назад  http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...7-18&Itemid=56 
Их история способна растопить самое каменное сердце, и даже суровый пуджари-жрец Махабхарата прабху тайком утирал редкую брахманскую слезу.



Как можно словами передать глубину эмоций Гиридхари прабху и матаджи Индры, родителей Дхрувы прабху, которые в течении многих лет возглавляли московскую Гурукулу. Сейчаc кажется невероятным, как обычные люди смогли на голом энтузиазме, не имея никакой финансовой поддержки, действуя вопреки сильнейшему сопротивлению бюрократической системы, создать и долгое время поддерживать вайшнавское учебное заведение!



И вот теперь они видят плоды своих трудов: детей своих детей, которым отдали всю свою жизнь!

Другие фото с той свадьбы: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/702

Дхрува пр и Амрита нашли друг друга после нескольких лет разлуки на фестивале молодёжи ИСККОН "Кули-мела" в Москве в 2007-м году. Там же нашла свою судьбу, преданного из Англии, и одна из организаторов фестиваля матаджи Ананда

Ну а Мукунда-мурари и матаджи Дивья-шакти были вместе уже и до фестиваля, но тем не менее тоже могут поддержать новое определение этого фестиваля: "Место, где соединяются сердца".



И эти дети тоже стали результатом приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Москву 40 лет назад!

----------


## Александра

Скажите, если родственник покинул тело в больнице, его сразу увезли в морг, потом тело привозят домой. Вот если читать мантру около тела-будет ли эффект таким же сильным, как если бы мы ее читали во время ухода души или прямо сразу после ухода?

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Можно петь киртан дома перед фотографией, если в больнице к больному не пускают. Можно петь Харе Кришна и читать Бхагавад-гиту, когда тело выдают из морга и по пути на кладбище. Домой, как правило, тело не завозят, ибо тяжело гроб по этажам таскать. Киртана в зале прощания при морге или кладбище будет достаточно. 
Конечно, гораздо лучше, когда мантра звучит рядом с человеком в момет смерти, если не получается сделать так, то нужно молится хотя бы на расстоянии. Некоторые преданные договариваются с врачами и передают в реанимацию плэер с наушниками, это тоже какой то вариант.

----------


## Эдвард

По теме:

*От жертвоприношений, благотворительной деятельности и аскез не следует отказываться, ибо без них просто не обойтись. Воистину, совершая жертвоприношения и аскезы, раздавая пожертвования, даже великие души очищаются от материальной скверны.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Йоги должны заниматься деятельностью, которая способствует духовному развитию общества. Есть много методов, помогающих человеку очиститься и встать на путь духовного развития. Одним из подобного рода жертвоприношений является, например, свадебная церемония, которую называют виваха-йаджна. Должен ли санньяси, который, разорвав семейные узы, ведет жизнь в отречении, поощрять подобные церемонии /проводить, участвовать в них/? Господь говорит, что от жертвоприношений, несущих людям благо, никогда не следует отказываться. Виваха-йаджна, свадебная церемония, призвана воздействовать на ум человека, чтобы он мог достичь умиротворения /прийти в состояние равновесия; умиротворения/, что очень благоприятно для духовного развития. Поэтому даже те, кто ведет жизнь в отречении, должны рекомендовать большинству людей проводить церемонию виваха-йаджна. Санньяси категорически запрещено общаться с женщинами, но это не значит, что молодой человек, находящийся на более низкой ступени духовного развития, не может взять в жены девушку /принять жену/ во время свадебной церемонии. Все предписанные в Ведах жертвоприношения призваны помочь людям достичь Верховного Господа. Поэтому на начальных этапах духовного развития от них не следует отказываться. Точно также, раздавая пожертвования, мы очищаем свое сердце. Как уже говорилось, если мы даем пожертвования достойному того человеку, это способствует нашему духовному прогрессу.

БГ 18.5

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Закончился плодотворный визит в Москву ЕМ Шиталанги Гауанги прабху. Было много нектарного общения, лекций, мантра-классов. Прабху провел несколько обрядов: наваграха-ягью, Маха-Нарасимха-ягью, церемонию Шрадха, церемонии для детей. В предпоследний день состоялась церемония ведического бракосочетания для Максима прабху и матаджи Каруна Манжари.















А днем ранее Гаура-Кришна прабху и его супруга для своей маленькой Тхакурани проводили церемонию анна-прашана (первого кормления зерновыми).



Шрила Радханатха Свами на подобной церемонии в Шридхам Маяпуре говорил:
"Как помочь ребенку стать сознающим Кришну? Для человека, чтобы стать сознающим Кришну в этом материальном мире, требуется огромное количество благословений: благословения вайшнавов, и особенно благословений Верховной Божественной Личности, которые приходят через вайшнавов. Так на каждом шагу в жизни человека существуют самскары, молитвы, есть очистительные методы, и более всего, есть намерение призвать Бога через пение Его  Имен, а также посредством определенных ритуалов. С этой целью в место, где проводится обряд, приглашают святых людей чтобы они вознести молитвы и дали благословения ребенку. И эти благословения дают силу, чтобы помочь тому ребенку преодолеть препятствия, воздвигаемые на его пути майей, и достигнуть лотосных стоп Господа.”

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Отвечая в теме "Здоровый образ жизни" о зачатии детей, я обнаружил, что в посте о гарбхадхана-самскаре не привел благоприятные и неблагоприятные дни, как их описывает Гопал Бхатта Госвами. Исправляем эту оплошность. Вот они

* Благоприятное время:* 
*накшатры:* Рохини, Уттара Пхалгуни, Уттарашадха, Уттара Бхадрапада, Хаста, Мригашира, Анурадха, Пунарвасу, Свати, Шравиштха, Дхаништха и Шатабхишак

для зачатия сына:
 6-й, 8-й, 10-й, 12-й, 14-й и 16-й день с начала менструального цикла, наилучшие - седьмой или следующие дни после окончания менструального периода
*дни:* вторник и воскресенье

для зачатия дочери:
 5-й, 7-й, 9-й, 11-й, 13-й и 15-й дни с начала менструального цикла, наилучшие - седьмой и последующие дни после окончания менструального периода
*дни:* понедельник, четверг и пятница

*Неблагоприятное время:*
*накшатры:* Бхарани, Критикка, Ардра, Ашлеша, Магха, Пурва Пхалгуни, Вишакха, Джйештха, Мула, Пурвашадха и Пурва Бхадрапада
*титхи:* 4-й, 6-й, 9-й, 14-й и 15-й ( пурнима и амавасйа)
*дни:* Суббота
*другое время:* дневное время, заход Солнца, солнечное или лунное затмение, годовщины ухода отца или матери, дни праздников

Может так случиться, что благоприятные дни будут крайне редки. Но что делать, лучше все же следовать наставлениям Госвами.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> В Джайакха-самхите говорится, что мальчика до пяти лет или девочку до семи лет нужно не кремировать, а хоронить.


Чем объясняются эти ограничения?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья ради обретения спутника жизни.

Дорогие вайшнавы и вайшнави!
В рамках ягьи в день васанта-панчами 28-го февраля мы будем поклоняться Господу и просить Его помочь юношам и девушкам найти достойного спутника жизни, с которым им посчастливится создать крепкую вайшнавскую семью.  
Мы будем воспевать шлоку из "Падука-сахасра-стотры" Шри Веданта Дешики. Ниже приводим перевод этой шлоки.

_О украшенные драгоценными каменьями сандалии Господа, вы - источник неисчислимых благ! Вот одно из ваших самых чудесных благ: став трансцендентным звуком ведических гимнов, которые воспевают брахманы во время священной церемонии бракосочетания, вы способствуете тому, чтобы Господь Вишну был приглашен женихом на шею невесты в форме священного ожерелья мангалья-сутры! Таково ваше предназначение - оберегать стопы Господа, а мангалья-сутра постоянно хранит целомудрие женщины. Сам Господь проявляется в этом священном ожерелье, искрящемся блеском вязи из драгоценных камней._

----------


## Александра

а что делать тем, кто не сможет прийти ножками к вам?
кто в другом городе и вообще у себя дома один в этот день?
нужно просто эту молитву читать 28 февраля или как?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> а что делать тем, кто не сможет прийти ножками к вам?
> кто в другом городе и вообще у себя дома один в этот день?
> нужно просто эту молитву читать 28 февраля или как?


  Ну, нужно вообще читать эту молитву, не только в этот день, но и в последующие. Если хотите могу выслать текст молитвы и санкалпы.

----------


## Александра

> Ну, нужно вообще читать эту молитву, не только в этот день, но и в последующие. Если хотите могу выслать текст молитвы и санкалпы.


да, можно

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Молитва сандалиям Господа Ранганатхи ради обретения спутника жизни
(автор – Шри Веданта Дешика)

1) санкалпа – медитация на цель воспевания мантры
(повторяется один раз в начале воспевания)

_шри ранга-найика-самета
шри ранга-натха-сваминах ануграхена
мама  канйакайах*_  (девушки, или _кумарасйа_ – юноши) _шигхрам эва
виваха-мангала-сиддхй-атрхам
шри ранга-натха
дивйа-мани-падука-сахасра-шлока-мантра-джапам ахам каришйе_

«Я буду сейчас воспевать гимн, прославляющий божественные сандалии Господа Шри Ранганатхи. Пусть же плодом этого моего поклонения станет то, что по милости Господа Шри Ранганатхи и Его божественных супруг Шри-деви и Бху-деви я скоро могу обрести спутника жизни (или спутницу) и благополучно вступить в священный семейный союз».

2) гимн-мантра для многократного воспевания
«Падука-сахасра», текст 29.39

_шубха-пранада бхавати шрутинам
     кантхешу ваикунтха-патим варанам
бадхнаси нунам мани-пада-ракше
мангалйа-сутрам мани-рашми-джалаих_

« О украшенные драгоценными каменьями сандалии Господа, вы – источник неисчислимых благ! Вот одно из ваших неисчислимых благ: став трансцендентным звуком ведических гимнов, которые воспевают брахманы во время священной церемонии бракосочетания, вы способствуете тому, чтобы Господь Вишну был приглашен женихом на шею невесты в форме священного ожерелья мангалья-сутры! Таково ваше предназначение – оберегать стопы Господа, а мангалья-сутра постоянно хранит целомудрие женщины. Сам Господь проявляется в этом священном ожерелье, искрящемся блеском вязи из драгоценных камней».

___________________________________________
*В санкалпе возможны два варианта в зависимости от того, кто читает - юноша или девушка. Те. юноша должен говорить _кумарасйа_, а девушка - _канйакайах_

----------


## Александра

вы написали  28 февраля у себя в сообщении.
Я еще подумала: "О, как заранее.."
а потом открыла ссылку,а там 28.01

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Мдя.....ошибочка вышла. Виноват... :sorry: 
Однако, мантры Вы все же можете читать. Успехов ВАм!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты мы проводим ягьи на каждый праздник для удовлетворения Божеств, из них традиционно особо выделяется две ягьи: в день Явления Вараха-дева и в Нарасимха-чатурдаши. Вот и в эту субботу, 4-го февраля, в 12 часов мы будем предлагать Господу такую церемонию. Вот как "Шримад Бхагаватам" прославляет Явление Господа Варахи: 
_"С великим благоговением мудрецы промолвили: О непобедимый владыка всех жертвоприношений, слава Тебе! Да сопутствует Тебе победа! Ты ступаешь по вселенной в облике, олицетворяющем Веды, и в порах Твоего тела сокрыты великие океаны. Преследуя определенную цель [поднять Землю], Ты принял сейчас образ вепря
О Господь, Твоему образу поклоняются, совершая жертвоприношения, однако грешные души не способны увидеть его. Все ведические гимны [Гаятри и другие] связаны с Твоей кожей. Волосы, растущие на Твоем теле, - это трава куша, в Твоих глазах - топленое масло, а Твои четыре ноги суть четыре вида кармической деятельности."_ (Ш.Б.13.34-35)
В качестве подношения Божествам в этот праздник Ананда Говинда прабху и бхакта Алексей Мышкин подготовили маленький фильм, прославляющий традицию проведения огненных ритуалов:
"Ягья-путь совершенства" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTn5uA8Yo4Q
На ягье в Вараха-двадаши мы обычно читаем Вараха-кавачу. Ее текст и перевод можно посмотреть тут:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...5-59&Itemid=62
Пуджари нашего храма считают такое поклонение в этот день особо благоприятным, ведь на нашем алтаре присутствует прекрасная Вараха-шила, которой мы ежедневно поклоняемся с 16-ю упачарами!
Если вы планируете принять участие в ягье, то есть смысл распечатать этот текст и немного потренироваться дома в его чтении. На ягью лучше переодется в вайшнавскую одежду и поставить тилаку. Хорошо если вы принесете с собой для Божеств подарки: фрукты, сахар, рис или топленое масло. Размер пожертвования за участие в церемонии остается на усмотрение каждого из участников, можно ориентироваться на 10-20 процентов от вашего месячного дохода. Можно так же в качестве дакшины в этот день принять участие в уборке храма после лекции по "Шримад Бхагаватам" и в приготовлении пира для преданных.
Обычно мы просим кого то из старших преданных предлагать зерно в огонь от имени всех собравшихся. В эту субботу, по всей видимости, это будут Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж и вайшнавы, получающие в этот день от него посвящение. 
Вот только несколько слов о благе воспевания Вараха-кавачи во время ягьи в этот день:
_"Белый Господь Вараха, который держит на Себе Землю, дарует защиту. Он вооружен диском раковиной. Жестом руки Он обещает защиту. Он – Полное Целое, и все желания того, кто медитирует на Него, обязательно исполнятся"_ (стих 26)
_"Раз в месяц получай даршан белого Господа Варахи вместе с богиней Лакшми. Тот, кто делает это, побеждает преждевременную смерть.
Он освобождается от беспокойств и болезней, избавляется от проблем, связанных с неблагоприятным влиянием планет, наслаждается всевозможными удовольствиями и в конце жизни, несомненно, достигает освобождения"_ ( cтихи 8-9)
_"Она нейтрализует яд, последствия неправильного повторения мантр и проблемы, устраиваемые врагами. И хранить ее нужно тщательнее, чем самую сокровенную тайну "_ (стих 17)
Все эти благословения могут быть очень важны для нашего очищения, но при этом мы конечно же должны помнить о конечной цели всех подобных церемоний:
"Чтобы заниматься бхакти, или преданным служением Господу, преданный должен очиститься от всей материальной скверны и избавиться от всех материальных желаний. Такую свободу от желаний называют вайрагьей, или отрешенностью от материальных привязанностей. Тот, кто практикует преданное служение Господу, следуя всем регулирующим принципам, постепенно избавляется от материальных желаний и, достигнув такого чистого состояния ума, постигает Личность Бога. Пребывая в сердце каждого живого существа, Верховный Господь Сам ведет преданного по пути чистого преданного служения, помогая ему в конце концов получить возможность непосредственно общаться с Ним. Подтверждение этому мы находим в «Бхагавад-гите» (10.10):
_тешам сатата-йуктанам
бхаджатам прити-пурвакам
дадами буддхи-йогам там
йена мам упайанти те_
*«Тому, кто неустанно с любовью и верой занимается преданным служением Господу, Господь дает разум, позволяющий ему в конечном счете достичь Всевышнего».*
Мы должны обуздать свой ум, и сделать это можно, совершая ведические обряды и жертвоприношения. Конечной целью всех этих обрядов является достижение бхакти, или преданного служения Господу. Не обладая бхакти, невозможно постичь Верховную Личность Бога. Таким образом, все ведические обряды и жертвоприношения совершаются только для того, чтобы умилостивить изначальную Личность Бога или одну из бесчисленных экспансий Вишну" (Ш.Б.13.39, комм)
Дополнительно о славе Господа Варахи можно почитать тут:  
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=15&Itemid=62
Пусть же эта ягья позволит нам должным образом подготовится к явлению Господа Нитьянанды и полностью погрузится в процесс воспевания Святого Имени!
*Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!
Вараха-дев ки джай!*

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Второго февраля по приглашению преданных из Курска для семьи новоселов была проведена церемония гриха-правеша. Семья Ярослава въезжала в новый дом который они построили, стараясь соблюсти правила Васту-шастры.
В благоприятную мухурту, совершив двара-пуджу, в новый дом вошли его хозяева - Божества Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай, а также их слуги Ярослав и Маша, а также многочисленные гости.



Вначале Божества прошли по дому, и Их слуги с волнением рассказали Им, где что находится.





После этого была проведена благоприятная церемония огненного жертвоприношения, в которой приняли участие все преданные



После церемонии Ярослав и Маша раздали преданным маха-прасад с ягьи


 

И после того, как Их Светлости заняли Свое место на новом алтаре

 

преданные спели сладкий киртан и вкусили вкуснейший бхагавад-прасадам, который накануне готовили Маша и другие исполненные энтузиазма вайшнави.



Помогал проводить эту церемонию ваш покорный слуга. В полном объеме фото можно посмотреть на моей страничке в фейсбуке
Если вы хотите провести подобную церемонию, равно как и другие самскары (свадьба, обряды для детей и проч.), в своем городе, пишите мне или Вишнурате прабху (можно в личку или на е-мейл адрес).

----------


## Александра

классно!
Хари бооооол!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

интересно!спасибо

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В прошедшую пятницу по приглашению матаджи Лочаны пуджари Московского храма Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты провели благоприятные церемонии (пуджа, абхишека и хома) для блага детей (около сорока) и их воспитателей в детсаде индийской общины. Малыши с большим энтузиазмом пели маха-мантру и декламировали Брахма-гаятри.

  

Оказывается этот детсад существует уже более десяти лет. Сама заведующая посетовала, что поддерживать такое заведение в Москве очень непросто, но была очень довольна проведенной церемонией, поблагодарила пуджари за то, что они продекламировали Шри Сукту, которую она регулярно по вторника и пятницам читает сама, и даже выразила что-то типа восхищения, узнав, что преданные в ИССКОН сооблюдают Экадаши (чтобы совсем не огорчать хозяев неэкадашный прасад взяли с собой).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Недавно в семьях вайшнавов родились прекрасные вайшнавчики, и для них, как это рекомендуют ачарьи, были проведены церемонии Нама-карана. 
У Дайтьянтаки прабху и матаджи Матхура-прийи сына нарекли Радханатхом.



У Вамадева прабху и матаджи Тунгавидьи девочку назвали Джаята (одно из имен Шримати Радхарани).



А у сыну Гаура Хари прабху и его супруги Ольги духовный учитель дал имя Радха-Мадхава.



Еще родились двое вайнавов у Давида и Лидии из Люксембурга и у Ачйута Чандра прабху и матаджи Нандарани из Калуги. Но для них еще все впереди.  :kirtan:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В благоприятный день Гаура-пурнимы на маха-ягье были проведена церемония нама-карана. Дочь Лидии и Давида назвали Гауранги а сына Ачйута-чандры прабху и матаджи Нандарани назвали Чаитанья дас. Намеднись для этих детей была проведена пауштика-карма самскара (для здоровья ребенка). А сегодня две семьи будут в первый раз давать злаки своим детям на анна-прашана самскаре.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Итак, сначала мы покушали каааашку

 

а потом решили узнать, кто же мы

----------


## Махабхарата дас

19-го числа для сына Дайтйантаки прабху Радханатха была проведена церемония анна-прашана, первого кормления зерновыми.



А неделей раньше по просьбе преданных из команды Аударья Дхамы прабху провели церемонию закладки нового здания, где будет ашрам и храм впоследствии. Все началось с построения Васту-мандалы, приглашения в кумбхи Варуна-дева, Господа Брахмы, Шри Шри Лакшми-Нараяны и Господа Анантадева. Потом на васту-мандалу были приглашены Васту-пуруша и Махабхагаваты, спутники Господа. Затем была ягья, в ходе которой мы поклонялись Господу в различных формах, а также Васту-пуруше. Закончилась церемония уже на участке призыванием в кирпичи девяти форм адхара-шакти, поддерживающих энергий, поклонения им и Господу Ананте, помещения Их в яму. Потом мы совершили пушпанджали и молились Ананта-Шеше, чтобы  Он задействовал Свои энергии в постройке дома и обустройстве участка, и чтобы Его Адхара-Шакти постоянно присутсвовала там. Закончилось сие действо дружным засыпанием ямы землей и прекрасным пиром.

----------


## АлисаЛ

Ой какие классные обряды...

----------


## Николай82

Обычно все народные обряды классные, не только индийские.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вайшнава-шраддха, обряды для ушедших родственников.
Темная половина месяца Ашвина, в этом году 30 сентября- 15 октября, известна как питри-пакша, время, когда в ведическом обществе молились за своих ушедших родственников.

Конечно, говоря о «шраддхе», поминальном обряде, мы не должны забывать о наставлениях «Шримад Бхагаватам»:

«Тот, кто укрылся под сенью лотосных стоп Мукунды, дарующего освобождение, кто оставил все мирские обязанности и с непоколебимой решимостью следует по пути преданного служения, освобождается от всех долгов перед полубогами, мудрецами, обыкновенными живыми существами, членами своей семьи, всем человечеством и предками» (Бхаг., 11.5.41).

Но что делать, если вы чувствуете, что ваша преданность еще не на столь высоком уровне?

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур разъясняет процесс выполнения вайшнава-шраддхи: 

"Кармические ритуалы являются приглашением к запутанности в последствиях действий. Лица, которые воспевают Харинаму не сталкиваются с такими результатами. Родственники ушедших обязаны предложить бхогу Господу, а затем сделать жертвоприношение с прасадом для благополучия умершего человека. Как часть той же процедуры, они должны пригласить вайшнавов и удовлетворить их прасадом, а также устроить воспевание Святого Имени.» (Цитируется по книге Шрилы Бхакти Викаша Свами)

 
(Шрила Прабхупада в день шраддхи по своему отцу)

После этих наставлений Ачарии, шраддха в соответствии с системой вайшнавов стала проводится либо в местном Матхе, либо в домах его учеников, что стало стандартом среди последователей Шрилы Сарасвати Тхакура. 

В комментарии к 41-му стиху 1-й главы «Бхагавад-Гиты» Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 

«Согласно предписаниям карма-канды, умершим членам семьи необходимо периодически подносить пищу и воду. Этот обряд неразрывно связан с поклонением Вишну: отведав пищи, предложенной Вишну, душа освобождается от всех последствий своих грехов. Иногда умершие члены семьи страдают, пожиная плоды своих греховных поступков, - некоторые из них даже не могут получить грубое материальное тело и вынуждены оставаться в тонких телах привидений. Но тот, кто подносит своим предкам прасад, помогает им освободиться от этих и многих других страданий.»

Итак, говоря о практическом воплощении этих наставлений, что же мы можем сделать для наших ушедших родственников?

Самое простое, это присоединится к уже проходящим в храме программам. Все мы получим благо, если в этот период питри-пакша (или в другие благоприятные дни) будем кормить прасадом вайшнавов. Можно оплатить в этот период с 30.09 по 15.10 прасад для преданных храма: завтрак, обед или воскресный пир. Можно самому поучаствовать в раздаче угощения и, обязательно, поучаствовать в киртане. Особенно сильные киртаны в нашем храме проходят сейчас по пятницам и воскресеньям.

Детали участия в распространении прасада можно узнать у секретаря храма, матаджи Вени Мадхави, тел             +79651090415      

Так же в этот период можно провести специальную ягью для наших Божеств для блага ваших ушедших близких. Подробности можно узнать у Махабхараты прабху             +79037164718      

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!

----------


## Anna

А как обычно проводится шраддха в московском храме Общества Сознания Кришны?
Проводятся ли обряды по "Гаруда-Пурана-Сароддхаре", подносятся ли шарики по сложной схеме?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В храме Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисута Мандир обряд шраддха проводится обычно так: вначале авахана-хома, после нее предложение пинды и тарпаны ушедшим. Все довольно просто.

----------


## Anna

А что подносится в качестве пинды и тарпаны?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В качестве пинды подносятся шарики из махапрасадного риса (рис, черный кунжут, молоко, йогурт, мед и гхи), в качестве тарпаны - вода с черным кунжутом.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

По приглашению Ведаслава прабху и Анурадха Мурти матаджи проведил церемонию гриха-правеша в их новой квартире в г.Шуя. Преданные этой общины с этузиазмом учавствовали в Лакшми-пудже( абхишеке) и ягье. После был замечательный  пир и общение. Фото можно посмотреть по этим ссылкам:
http://vk.com/griha_pravesh_yajna?z=...3221_166846780 
https://www.facebook.com/events/551631778184668/ 
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B_j...Xg1TGlla3l5eFU

----------


## Kristina

Скажите, а можно ли и нужно ли предлагать освещенную пищу, пост в экадаши, молитвы и т.д. родственнику который оставил тело уже 20 лет назад?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Скажите, а можно ли и нужно ли предлагать освещенную пищу, пост в экадаши, молитвы и т.д. родственнику который оставил тело уже 20 лет назад?


Вы можете просить Господа, чтобы Он передал плоды поста в Экадаши Вашему родственнику, а также молиться за него и предлагать ему прасад. Срок давности здесь не имеет значения. Нужно ли это делать, решать вам. Нет жестких предписаний на сей счет. Однозначно, что хуже от этого не будет.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

А в прошедшую пятницу две пары вайшнавов скрепили свои пути узами священного брака. Борис Прабху и м-жи Татьяна и Евгений прабху и Светлана прошли в Шри Шри Доялу-Нитай Шачисута Мандире виваха-самскару.

    

Более полный фотоотчетик вы можете посмотреть здесь:  http://vk.com/album-31599964_167276635

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Эээээ... а разве для неинициированных проводят виваха-ягьи?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Эээээ... а разве для неинициированных проводят виваха-ягьи?


Разумеется.
Священнослужитель (преданный ИСККОН) может проводить церемонию бракосочетания и для неинициированных преданных, включая зажжение священного огня, но не перед Божествами, и только если он достаточно хорошо убеждён в том, что эти преданные, собирающиеся жениться, не допускают регулярных и/или серьёзных отклонений от четырёх регулирующих принципов. Если в распоряжении имеются другие помещения, желательно чтобы эти церемонии /для неинициированных преданных/ проводились не в храмовой комнате. Преданный ИСККОН, в соответствии с местным законодательством считающийся квалифицированным проводить религиозные церемонии, на свой страх и риск может женить неинициированных преданных.»
Полностью Вы можете почитать здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6664

----------


## Махабхарата дас

А на следующий день после конца света Антон прабху с супругой провели церемонию наречения именем для маленькой Радхи



а Васудева Датта прабху с супругой в первый раз накормили маленького Ганеша кашкой

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ну и конечно же вайшнавы дружно отметили день явления Бхагавад-гиты, проведя маха-ягью и цитирую все 700 шлок этого великого произведения

 

Полный фотоотчет матаджи Алакананды вы можете посмотреть здесь: http://vk.com/album-31599964_145879791?rev=1

----------


## SergeiP

> Эээээ... а разве для неинициированных проводят виваха-ягьи?


Вообще-то виваха-ягью проводят миллионы неинициированых жителей Индии.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Вообще-то виваха-ягью проводят миллионы неинициированых жителей Индии.


Да в Индии чего только не творится... 
Меня интересовало положение дел в ИСККОНе, потому что я помню, как был недоволен, если не ошибаюсь, Вришабхану прабху, когда проведя виваха-ягью, он узнал, что молодожены неинициированы. Просто имена у них были санскритские, и он подумал что оба имеют инициацию. 
Но вот Махабхарата прабху разъяснил что к чему  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Намеднись Према Кишор прабху и матаджи Светлана накормили маленького Балараму кашкой

----------


## Махабхарата дас

А в благоприятный день Макара-санкранти (подробнее здесь: http://vioms.blogspot.ru/2012/01/15.html) Денис прабху и матаджи Гульнас сочетались законным браком

----------


## Махабхарата дас

21-го января пуджари московского храма провели выездную церемонию шраддха для преданных г.Курска. Помолиться о своих родных и близких собралось где-то 15 человек. Провели ягью, церемонии пинда и тарпана. Для тех, кому это актуально, те. что надо делать в случае ухода кого-то из близких, рекомендуем перечитать пост Вишнураты прабху здесь. 
Если вы хоте провести подобную церемонию у себя в городе, пишите мне в личку.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы и вайшнави!
Так уж получается, что в этом году благоприятный день васанта-панчами, в который также проводится Сарасвати пуджа совпадает с днем святого Валентина. Для вайшнавов сам по себе последний мало что значит, но, как говорится, пользуясь случаем в храме Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты мы будем проводить как и год назад ягью, на которой будем поклоняться Господу и просить Его помочь юношам и девушкам найти достойного спутника жизни, с которым им посчастливится создать крепкую вайшнавскую семью. 
Мы будем воспевать шлоку из "Падука-сахасра-стотры" Шри Веданта Дешики. Ниже приводим перевод этой шлоки.

_О украшенные драгоценными каменьями сандалии Господа, вы - источник неисчислимых благ! Вот одно из ваших самых чудесных благ: став трансцендентным звуком ведических гимнов, которые воспевают брахманы во время священной церемонии бракосочетания, вы способствуете тому, чтобы Господь Вишну был приглашен женихом на шею невесты в форме священного ожерелья мангалья-сутры! Таково ваше предназначение - оберегать стопы Господа, а мангалья-сутра постоянно хранит целомудрие женщины. Сам Господь проявляется в этом священном ожерелье, искрящемся блеском вязи из драгоценных камней._

В своей книге "Молитвы, дарующие защиту" Гададхара Пандит прабху пишет:
  Если у человека есть верный спутник жизни (муж или супруга), то благодаря этому он чувствует себя очень защищенным. В ведической литературе есть ряд известных молитв, помогающих в обретении спутника жизни. Я обратился за консультацией к известному преданному , брахману и жрецу из Южной Индии Шиталанга Гауранге прабху, и он посоветовал мне включить в книгу именно "Падука-сахасра" - молитву сандалиям Господа Ранганатхи, дошедшую до нас через традицию Шри-вайшнавов. И действительно, хотя эта молитва состоит всего лишь из одного мелодично звучащего стиха, она несет в себе явное могущество и необычайной глубины смысл...Особая значимость этой молитвы, обращенной к сандалиям Шри Ранганатхи, заключается в том, что она фактически является молитвой ближайшему слуге Господа - духовному учителю _ачарье_...

Желающие участвовать в этой церемонии могут обращаться ко мне (пишите в личку или звоните по тел: 89037164718) или Вишнурате прабху.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> эта молитва состоит всего лишь из одного мелодично звучащего стиха, она несет в себе явное могущество и необычайной глубины смысл...


Харе Кришна!
вы не могли бы пожалуйста привести здесь так же санскрит? (в смысле транслитерацию).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

1) санкалпа – медитация на цель воспевания мантры
(повторяется один раз в начале воспевания)

_шри ранга-найика-самета
шри ранга-натха-сваминах ануграхена
мама  канйакайах_  (девушки, или _кумарасйа_ – юноши)_ шигхрам эва
виваха-мангала-сиддхй-атрхам
шри ранга-натха
дивйа-мани-падука-сахасра-шлока-мантра-джапам ахам каришйе_*

«Я буду сейчас воспевать гимн, прославляющий божественные сандалии Господа Шри Ранганатхи. Пусть же плодом этого моего поклонения станет то, что по милости Господа Шри Ранганатхи и Его божественных супруг Шри-деви и Бху-деви я скоро могу обрести спутника жизни (или спутницу) и благополучно вступить в священный семейный союз».

2) гимн-мантра для многократного воспевания
«Падука-сахасра», текст 29.39


_шубха-пранада бхавати шрутинам
     кантхешу ваикунтха-патим варанам
бадхнаси нунам мани-пада-ракше
мангалйа-сутрам мани-рашми-джалаих_

____________________________________
* те. если читает юноша, то ему надо говорить _кумарасйа_, а если девушка, то _канйакайах_. Это понятно из перевода санкалпы, но иногда путаница возникает.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

14 февраля?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> 14 февраля?


Ага.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Aniruddha das

Кстати, день явления Господа Нитьянанды в этом году выпадает на 23 февраля.  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ага, вся слава изначальному Мужчине!  :kirtan:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

За последнее время много чего интересного произошло, так что мы даже не успеваем все выкладывать, но вот некоторые счастливые моменты:
Алексей прабху с супругой и друзьями провели для своей доченьки сразу церемонии нама-карана (девочку назвали Нитйа-Каруна) и анна-прашана, а также пытались определить ее склонности





а Ачйута-чандра прабху с супругой провели церемонию чуда-карана для своего сына Чайтаньи

----------


## Махабхарата дас

На ведическом языке культура - это "самскрита" (очищающие действия). Это значит, что с каждым культурным действием человек должен становиться чище и ближе к своей духовной природе. Для этого Веды рекомендуют всевозможные очистительные ритуалы (самскары). Вайшнавы стараются следовать этим очистительным процессам и те, которые с уровня веры перешли на уровень практики, реально замечают в себе позитивные перемены. Люди без особого труда избавляются от вредных привычек и развивают в себе наилучшие качества. Невозможно поднять уровень культуры, не очистив человека - носителя этой самой культуры. Каково сознание людей, такова и культура. Веды предлагают совершенно практичные и универсальные пути очищения нашего существования, что естественно приводит к повышению окружающей культуры. Поэтому вместо того чтобы слепо отвергать, истинно культурный человек попытается понять суть явления... 

Враджендра Кумар прабху

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Хоть и с некоторым запозданием, но (все же лучше, чем никогда) сообщаем что для детей г.Брянска была проведена благоприятная церемония, в ходе которой около десяти детей получили духовные имена, а двое из них, Васудева и Рама в первый раз попробовали зерновые.

   

Более полный вариант можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

Напоминаем, что пуджари Московского храма проводят различные церемонии в других городах. Если вы хотите заказать проведение таких церемоний у себя, пишите на эл.адрес k-401@yandex.ru или мне в личку.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Нитьянанда Рам прабху, история с ягьи

Какими путями люди приходят к преданному служению.
Хочу рассказать небольшую историю, свидетелем которой я был несколько дней назад...



Во Владивостоке я проводил ягью. На ней присутствовала женщина, которая с самого рождения обладает очень сильными экстрасенсорными способностями, но очень их боится и старается в себе подавлять, чтобы они не причиняли ей беспокойств. Я попросил ее во время ягьи не сдерживать их и постараться посмотреть на происходящее своим тонким видением. После ягьи она со слезами на глазах рассказала: "я видела, как в самом начале ягьи к нам пришли прекрасные девушки, одетые в голубые длинные одежды и стали танцевать вокруг огня, и своим танцем формируя мандалы и цветы. Над всем пространством ягьи возвышались несколько огромных фигур, которые с любовью как будто следили за происходящим. А из самого огня выходила гигантская светящаяся фигура, от которой к каждому участнику тянулась яркая пульсирующая нить, по которой тела энергия.

Танцующие девушки брали фрукты и цветы, которыми была украшена кунда и предлагали их Господу и Его супруге. Я не видела Его Самого, но чувствовала, что Он принимает их. А они, предложив фрукты и цветы, потом раздавали их каждому присутствующему. Я увидела, что всё, что мы делали во время ягьи, они сначала предлагали Ему. Я теперь понимаю, что такое предлагать пищу. Я много раз об этом слышала, а теперь увидела, как это делают воочию. Пожалуйста, отведите меня в храм, я хочу купить книги, где описано предложение пищи, хочу купить чётки и хочу повторять мантру каждый день".
На следующий день женщина пошла в храм на воскресную программу, купила книги, четки и решила вести осознанную духовную жизнь.

Источник: Нитьянанда Рам прабху http://www.facebook.com/nityanandaram.das

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Два дня назад в Эстонии оставил тело Рави дас (Рейн Метсниин) , один из первых советских кришнаитов (получил посвящение в 1978 г.) До сознания Кришны был известной фигурой в движении хиппи (кличка - "Мичурин"). На
фото - в 1977 году. Завтра, 15-го мая, в храме на "Динамо" в 12 часов состоится ягья с участием матаджи Примавати и других преданных, вход свободный. Из воспоминаний преданных (по материалам Виджитатмы прабху):

Знакомство

До 1971 года столицей хиппи был Львов, где проводились небольшие подпольные рок-фестивали, спонтанно возникали молодежные центры, проводились ежегодные встречи сторонников «системы». Затем центр переместился в Таллинн, где местные власти относились к «детям-цветам» терпимее, чем в других городах. Здесь, у одного из костелов, рядом с кафе «Пегас», было место, прозванное «Горкой», где летом собирались до нескольких сотен хиппующих со всей страны. А на рок-концерты, которые в Прибалтике (в отличие от почти всей остальной страны) не запрещались, собиралось по нескольку тысяч человек.
Вот в такой среде и решили «кинуть якорь» неутомимый Ананта-Шанти и Вальмики Муни, надеясь найти на мутном дне хипповской тусовки хотя бы несколько жемчужин – искренних душ, которых заинтересует сознание Кришны.

***
На «Горке» – месте сборищ таллиннских хиппи – преданные познакомились с Рейном Метсниином, известным в «системе» под кличкой «Мичурин». Рейна впечатлила манера проповеди приезжих садху, и, узнав, что им негде остановиться на ночь, он пригласил их к себе домой.
На квартире у него в то время снимали комнату знакомые – Роберт Гордеев и его подруга Лиля, тоже из местной тусовки. Они уже полтора года жили в гражданском браке и вместе искали смысл жизни, находя его то в музыке, то в наркотиках, то в восточной философии или христианстве – в чем не особо отличались от большинства представителей тогдашней «системы». Едва познакомившись с вайшнавами из Москвы, Рейн хотел вытащить друзей на встречу с ними, но Лиля отказалась, сославшись на недомогание.
Однако тем же вечером преданные пришли к ним сами.
Лиламрита-деви Даси (Лилия Гордеева): «Они постучались в дверь, я открыла, и в комнату зашли два необыкновенных, сияющих человека. Это было поздно вечером, и в комнате вдруг стало светло. Мы пригласили их войти, угостили травяным чаем, усадили и попросили рассказать, о чем же они проповедуют. В итоге они проговорили почти до утра. Моя болезнь куда-то вдруг отступила, я почувствовала себя полностью здоровой и полной сил, и мы с горящими глазами слушали их речь. Рано утром им пришлось уезжать, потому что Вальмики Муни нужно было вскоре возвращаться в США».
Встреча с вайшнавами настолько впечатлила молодых людей, что буквально на следующий же день они отказались от наркотиков и стали повторять мантру.
Весть о новом увлечении Роберта и Лили облетела всех их знакомых, тем более что они и сами ничего не скрывали, а, напротив, жаждали поделиться новым знанием с друзьями. Одним из первых, кому они рассказали об удивительных московских гостях, был их приятель – Анатолий Брезгун, который московских визитеров не застал, поскольку в то время гостил у родных в деревне. Анатолий был человеком до некоторой степени религиозным: считал себя православным, повторял «Иисусову молитву» и уже почти два года был вегетарианцем.
Через несколько дней Ананта-Шанти и Вальмики Муни приехали снова. На этот раз на их лекцию пришли все – в том числе Анатолий, у которого после этой встречи тоже проснулся живой интерес к бхакти-йоге. Какое-то время он еще сомневался и чередовал Иисусову молитву с маха-мантрой, однако через месяц-полтора охладел к христианству и с головой ушел в новое учение.
Еще одним заинтересовавшимся был Сергей Дружинин – первый муж Лили, также принадлежавший к их «тусовке». Кроме него, следует упомянуть ее родственника Владимира Видемана – старого таллиннского диссидента и хиппи, впоследствии написавшего несколько книг по истории движения хиппи в СССР. Было еще несколько гостей из «неформалов», которые, впрочем, не проявили стойкого интереса к бхакти-йоге.
Владимир Видеман в будущем так расскажет о своем первом столкновении с сознанием Кришны : «Впервые реальную вайшнавскую практику я увидел на квартире у Лили с Робертом, куда мы завалились с Ленноном [прозвище таллиннского хиппи – П.В.] на предмет побухать и подискутировать о метафизических вопросах… Мы застали ее, как обычно, с Робертом и Сережей. Необычным было лишь то, чем троица занималась. Вместо того чтобы варить на кухне хань [т.е. наркотическое зелье – П.В.], ребята буквально ползали по комнате на четвереньках, в клубах ароматических дымов, складывая ладони перед лбом и распластываясь в земных поклонах - то ли углам, то ли невидимым духам, то ли друг другу. “Харе Кришна Харе Кришна”, - шепотливой скороговоркой неслось со всех сторон, словно из квадро-динамиков. “Хари бол!”, – периодически во весь голос выкрикивал Сережа, подпрыгивая и вскидывая руки ладонями вверх» .
Вскоре выяснилось, что о Кришне и маха-мантре давно уже знает общий знакомый Мярт Каарма – известный таллиннский художник. Вероятно, в прошлом он уже встречался с Ананта-Шанти и теперь повторял «Харе Кришна».

Инициация

Помимо преданных из Москвы, на встречу с духовным учителем приехала делегация из Таллинна.
Лиламрита-деви Даси: «По непонятным для нас причинам Ананта-Шанти скрыл от нас уход Шрилы Прабхупады, и мы продолжали читать пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде, т.к. готовили себя ему в ученики… Но в начале мая на мой домашний телефон неожиданно позвонил из США Вальмики Муни и намеками дал понять, что нас хотят видеть в Москве 25-26 мая 1978 года. Как раз из того разговора мы узнали о том, что Шрила Прабхупада покинул эту планету. Вальмики сказал, что кто-то приедет вместо Шрилы Прабхупады – кто, он не говорил, просто намекнул, что это – какая-то очень важная персона и что он хочет нас видеть. И мы, конечно, поехали».
«Надо было собираться скорее. Мы не знали ни кто приедет, ни по какому поводу, ни что там будет. И ехать не на что – нет денег. Едем в электричке, вдруг Рейн смотрит: лежит скомканный сверток под скамейкой в пустом вагоне. Он достает его, разворачивает, смотрит: деньги! Так появились деньги на билет. Проблемы решались сами собой. Мы должны были оказаться в Москве и оказались, несмотря ни на какие препятствия».
Кроме Роберта, Лили и Рейна, в Москву приехал Сергей Дружинин. Приехали еще несколько человек из Ленинграда; инициироваться они пока не собирались, поскольку, по собственному признанию, были не готовы.

***
Подготовка к инициации шла несколько часов. К вечеру в квартире Ананта-Шанти было не протолкнуться. Место, на котором должен был гореть огонь, сделали прямо посреди комнаты. Харикеша Свами и Сучандра Прабху привезли с собой несколько новых комплектов вайшнавской одежды, но ее хватило не на всех, поэтому одевались во что придется.
Вриндаван Дас: «Рейн единственный из нас был хиппи. Он побрился и даже шикху оставил, но Харикеша Свами сказал, что, поскольку ситуация в стране специфическая, не стоит выставлять напоказ свою религиозную принадлежность, и лучше просто коротко постричься. Он показал на мужа Лили и сказал, что лучше, если стрижка будет такой, как у него. Но мы были в таком восторге, что нам было все равно. Я, правда, не брился, но постригся коротко. А некоторые совсем побрились и небольшие шикхи пооставляли – человека два-три…
Наконец, помыли полы, дрова принесли, сделали алтарь, началась подготовка к инициации. Все приняли душ, переоделись, сели. Харикеша Свами начал мантры повторять и масло лить в огонь. Такой дым пошел! Но мне понравился обряд. Я был в восторге. Я люблю огонь с детства, и на меня ягья произвела ошеломляющее впечатление. Я был на седьмом небе. В качестве вайшнавской одежды надели, что было: ткань купили белую и, как могли, так и оделись».
Обряд затянулся далеко за полночь. Харикеша Свами вызывал кандидатов, выслушивал от них обеты и давал новые имена. Владимир Кустря стал Вриндаваном Дасом, братья Митрофановы получили имена Сурья Дас (Сергей) и Нанда Дас (Николай). Роберт Гордеев стал Вирьей, Лилия – Лиламритой, Рейн – Рави Дасом. Александр с тех пор именовался Ананта-Виджая Дас, а «Ирэна» – Кришна-деви Даси.
Ананта-Шанти Прабху, также участвовавший в обряде, в тот раз получил второе посвящение – посвящение в сакральные гаятри- и дикша-мантры.
На следующий день Харикеша Свами, сопровождаемый Сучандрой Прабху, улетел в Европу, оставив в стране восемь своих первых учеников.

Вторая инициация

Когда Харикеша Свами прислал в СССР письмо с описанием церемонии посвящения, он не был уверен, вышел ли Ананта-Шанти из больницы, поэтому предложил, чтобы обряд провел Вриндаван Дас. Впоследствии, писал он, подобные церемонии смог бы проводить и Рави Дас из Таллинна.

Литовские ученики, прожив несколько дней в Москве, вернулись на родину. Перед отъездом Вриндаван Дас поручил им посмотреть и запомнить, как правильно проводится обряд инициации: хотя описание ритуала у него было, как все это должно выглядеть внешне, он не представлял. Теперь, по их возвращении, он мог провести инициацию для тех, кто не хотел получать ее от Ананда Тиртхи Свами.
Обряд прошел на квартире у родителей Махамантры-деви Даси. Новопосвященные Анируддха Дас и Рантидев Дас помогли своему наставнику соорудить помост для жертвоприношения и сами закупили продукты и необходимую утварь. Все прошло успешно; еще несколько человек отныне могли называть себя инициированными учениками Харикеши Свами. Получив от Вриндавана Даса второе посвящение, право проводить обряды инициации получил Рави Дас из Таллинна. Еще одним человеком, уполномоченным на это, был Махешвара Дас.
Преследования

Тогда же, в августе 1983-го была арестована и Премавати-деви Даси (Ольга Хамидовна Киселева).
Впервые с преследованиями властей она столкнулась в апреле 1982-го, когда к ней пришли с обыском. «О том, что готовится первый обыск, я почувствовала за два дня и тут же поехала предупредить Вишвамитру… Он успел что-то вынести из дома» – вспоминает она в автобиографии . Тогда, в апреле 1982-го, Премавати и ее муж Рави Дас сумели спасти большую часть хранившихся у них книг и переводов, заблаговременно вынеся их из квартиры. Обыск начался в шесть утра и длился более десяти часов. Во время обыска их не пускали даже в туалет без сопровождения и не давали отвечать на телефонные звонки; телефонную трубку сотрудники милиции поднимали сами. При обыске изъяли магнитофон, индийские маски, статуэтки, картины, вазы, кассеты, фотографии и кое-что из оставшихся рукописных переводов.
В начале 1983 года Премавати-деви Даси и Рави Дас (у которых к тому времени было уже двое маленьких детей) перебрались на постоянное место жительства на хутор в Пылваском районе Эстонии. Но и там их не оставляли в покое. Второй обыск прошел через три дня после переезда супругов – в апреле 1983, и одновременно с этим в Москве состоялся третий. В то время в московской квартире Премавати-деви Даси находилась ее мать. Обладая прекрасной интуицией, Премавати, как и при первом обыске, успела спасти большую часть книг и рукописей, вывезя их накануне в Тарту.
Хутор, где жили Премавати с мужем, несмотря на удаленность, был довольно посещаемым местом. Сюда приезжали на встречи их единоверцы из Москвы, Таллинна, Риги, Ленинграда, Каунаса. Разумеется, такие встречи не могли остаться без внимания КГБ.
«Невероятно, – пишет Премавати, – но было именно так, что преданные съезжались туда, не зная толком ни дороги, ни адреса. Телефонов тоже никаких в те времена в таких местах не было. Но чекисты не дремали. И однажды во время проведения там Джанмаштами на хутор пожаловали с проверкой. Некоторые успели убежать в лес, но многих переписали. Находилось там человек 40-50. Черно-белые фотографии, сделанные тогда Рейном (Рави) в Эстонии, были позже изъяты на обысках. Не сохранилось ни одной»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

*Ягья для обретения успеха в грихастха-ашраме*

Дорогие преданные, приглашаем вас на ягью, посвященную
Явлению Сита-деви, супруги Господа Рамачандры, а также Джахнави-деви, супруги
Господа Нитьянанды 19-го мая в 12 часов. Лекцию в 16 часов в этот день
прочитает Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж.
Все мы мечтаем об идеальных отношениях с нашими близкими,
особенно между мужем и женой, так у кого же еще просить благословений на это,
как ни у Матери Ситы? «Шримад Бхагаватам» так описывает Ее Славу:
«Мать Сита была необычайно послушной, верной, застенчивой,
целомудренной женщиной и всегда понимала своего мужа. Своим характером, а
также
любовью и служением она пленила ум Господа.» Ш.Б.9.10.55
Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
«Подобно тому как Господь Рамачандра явил Собой пример
идеального мужа (эка-патни-врата), мать Сита явила пример идеальной жены.
Такое
сочетание делает семейную жизнь очень счастливой. Йад йад ачарати шрештхас
тат
тад эветаро джанах: какой бы пример ни показал великий человек, обычные люди
следуют за ним. Если бы цари, правители, а также брахманы и учители следовали
примерам, которые даются в ведических писаниях, весь мир стал бы подобен раю;
для адской жизни в этом мире просто не осталось бы места.»
Один из предыдущих стихов говорит о могуществе Сита-деви:
«О баловень судьбы (Равана),
охваченный вожделением, ты не смог по достоинству оценить могущество Ситы.
Проклятый ею, ты утратил все величие и погиб от руки Господа Рамачандры.»
Ш.Б.9.10.27
Важный момент подчеркивает Шрила Прабхупада в своем комментарии:
« Не только Сита обладает могуществом, но любая
женщина, которая следует по ее стопам, тоже становится такой же
могущественной.»
На ягье мы также сможем
помолится Джахнави-мате об обретении чистого преданного служения. Рассказ о
славе Джахнави-деви можно почитать тут:
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata...F7A734594.html

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Нарада Муни продолжал: А теперь я опишу места, в которых лучше всего совершать религиозные обряды. Любое место, где есть вайшнав, идеально подходит для всех видов благочестивой деятельности. Целое мироздание, со всеми движущимися и неподвижными обитателями, покоится на Верховной Личности Бога, поэтому храм, где установлено мурти Господа, — самое святое место. Кроме того, очень благоприятны и священны те места, где ученые брахманы, проявляя свою аскетичность, образованность и милосердие, следуют наставлениям Вед.» (Ш.Б.7.14.27 – 28)

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Из этого стиха явствует, что вайшнавский храм, где поклоняются Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, и где вайшнавы служат Господу, — лучшее место для проведения любых религиозных обрядов. В наши дни, особенно в очень больших городах, люди ютятся по тесным квартирам и не могут превратить свое жилище в храм и установить там мурти Господа. Вот почему центры и храмы, создаваемые ширящимся Движением сознания Кришны, — это лучшие святые места для проведения религиозных обрядов. Хотя в большинстве своем люди утратили интерес к религиозным обрядам и поклонению Господу в храме, Движение сознания Кришны каждому дает возможность развивать в себе сознание Кришны и тем самым совершенствоваться в духовной практике.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В минувшие выходные провели свадебную ведическую церемонию для Ведаслава прабху и матаджи Анурадха Мурти из Шуи. Обряд проводили в их будущем родовом поселении в д.Палкино под Шуей. Обряд удался на славу. В конце ягьи молодожены накормили гостей (около 50-ти человек) прекрасным прасадом, который помогали готовить преданные Шуйской общины а также из других городов.

         
Полный фоторепортаж можно посмотреть здесь

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Махабхарата прабху, спасибо Вам за ответ на мой вопрос, по поводу фруктов с ягьи. Вы развеяли  мои сомнения. В личку отправить не смогла, поэтому здесь.
И примите мои поклоны пожалуйста. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Чтобы вайшнавам было понятно, о чем речь, я помещу вопрос матаджи Лакшалаты Бхакти и мой ответ.





> Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны, Махабхарата прабху. Харе Кришна!
> Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> Если позволите, задам Вам один вопрос. Здесь его уже задавал (на старом форуме) наш Лакшмана Прана прабху, получил ответ, но ситуация не меняется, тем не менее. 
> Вопрос такой: можно ли есть фрукты, сгоревшие при проведении ягьи?
> Повторюсь, вопрос задавался Бхакти Чайтанье Свами, Прабхавишну Махараджу (тогда ещё), я спрашивала своего Гуру Махараджа. И везде был один ответ: есть этои фрукты нельзя, так как в них сосредоточивается и сгорает вся плохая карма.
> Но....у нас после ягий их собирают, раздают, и новые преданные их вкушают. Лакшмане Пране недостаточно мнения духовных учителей, он ссылается на Шастры, якобы это прасад.
> Как быть? Подскажите пожалуйста. Может быть, есть об этом где-то в Шастрах? 
> Простите за беспокойство.
> С уважением, Лакшалата бхакти деви даси.


Харе Кришна, Матаджи! Мое почтение.
Если кратко ответить, то таки-да, фрукты можно есть. И таки-да это прасад. Я не знаю, чем руководствовались старшие преданные, которых Вы упомянули, мы склонны считать, что вопросы эти задавали им в те времена, когда было еще мало информации и они, более склонные к проповеди, не вникали особо в детали проведения обрядов.
Кстати, в этой теме в сообщении №72 почитайте пост Нитйананда Рама прабху. Там он пишет о фруктах в том числе. 
Теперь про страшное слово "карма". Вообще, когда мы проводим ягью, то подношение Господу делается чаще всего гхи и зерном. Фрукты же предлагаются в качестве найведьи и также в пурна-ахути (заключительном подношении). И есть категория населения, коии считают, что через них сгорает плохая карма. Однако мы придерживаемся другой точки зрения. Когда мы (т.е. те, кто учавствует в ягье) делаем подношение Господу (зерно это или фрукты), мы делаем это как выражение нашей любви, ну или, если ее пока нет, как наше желание удовлетворить Господа. То же самое, когда мы предлагаем бхогу на алтаре. И вот это наше действие, является тем, что сжигает нашу карму, как "плохую", так и "хорошую".
Мне сейчас пришел на ум стих 24 из 4-й главы БГ. И в тексте и в комментарии говорится об одном. Цитата из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады: "...Любое действие, совершенное в этом духовном сознании, называют ягьей, жертвоприношением Абсолюту. Благодаря духовному сознанию жертвователь, подношение, принятие жертвенного дара, жрец, или тот, кто непосредственно совершает жертвоприношение, а также конечный результат жертвоприношения - все становится тождественным Абсолюту, Верховному Брахману."
Единственное, что мне пришло на ум, чего нельзя есть после ягьи, так это маха-прасад, который мы предлагаем предкам на церемонии шрадха.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

За последнее время много чего произошло, поэтому довольно выборочно  :sorry: , но тем не менее показать, что мы не сидим, сложа руки. Несколько семейных пар провели для своих малышей церемонию первого кормления зерновыми: Прабху Борис Князев с супругой, матаджи Премавати Читра с супругом и Тимофей прабху с супругой (плюс ко всему нарекли сына Нарадой)

  

По случаю ухода мамы Васудева Датты прабху провели церемонию шраддха. Примечательно в ней было то, что, как рассказали вайшнавы, мама была инициатором их прихода а также других родственников в Движение и перед своим уходом сообщила, что к ней приходил некто в белых одеждах и сказал ей не беспокоиться и помнить о Боге. Впоследствии, когда ей показали фото из Бхагавад-гиты, она с уверенностью указала на Бхактивинода Тхакура.

  

Ну и о более радостных событиях. В последнее время многих вайшнавы скрепили свои руки и сердца узами священного брака.
Во-первых в Брянске провели церемонию для трех пар - сочетались узами священного брака Алексей и Ольга, Павел и Юлия и Михаил и Елена

       
Полный фоторепортаж вы можете посмотреть здесь: https://www.facebook.com/konstantin....1611762&type=3

Во-вторых в храме на Динамо обвенчались Руслан и Дарья с нама-хаты Радха-Чарана прабху.
    

Ну и на фестивале бхакти-врикш, что проходил недавно под Нижним Новгородом пять пар вайшнавов прошли виваха-самскару - Денис и Джая-Радха из Москвы, бывшие Влад и Татьяна из Воронежа, Варган и Татьяна из Перми, Сергей и Эканга + Ананта Виджай и Наталья из Нижнего Новгорода
   
Больше фото здесь: https://www.facebook.com/konstantin....1611762&type=3

Также на этом фестивале было проведено много самскар для маленьких вайшнавов и преданных, ожидающих появления оных на свет. Если вы хотите, чтобы мы помогли вам в проведении самскар (в том числе в вашем городе), пишите в личку.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ягья и расписание на Баларама-пурниму

Дорогие вайшнавы! В день Явления Господа Баларамы мы хотим провести особую ягью , чтобы попросить Господа Баладеву о помощи в преодолении препятствий с открытием храма Кришны в Москве.

«Меч знания дает Кришна, и когда человек служит гуру и Кришне, держа этот меч, Баларама дает такому человеку силу. Баларама—это Нитьянанда, поэтому человек должен принять меч знания от Кришны и получить силу от Баларамы. Поэтому мы поклоняемся Кришне-Балараме во Вриндаване». Шрила Прабхупада

Дхьяна (медитация) на Кришна-Балараму

_Вслед за этим, подъехав к дередвне Врадж, Акрура увидел Кришну и Балараму, которые шли доить коров. На Кришне были желтые одежды, а Баларама был ооблачен в синие, и глаза Их напоминали осенние лотосы. Кожа одного из этих могучеруких юношей , обителей богини процветания, была темно-синего цвета, другой же был белокожим. Их лица имели правильные черты, а по красоте ни не знали Себе равных. Бросая на окружащих взгляд, полные любви и заботы, юноши с улыбкой шагали по пастбищу, словно малодые слоны, украшая землю следами Своих стоп, отмеченных знаками флага, молнии, стрекала погонщика слонов и лотоса. Два Господа, чьи игры несут всем благо и приковывают к себе умы всех людей, были украшены драгоценными ожерельями и гирляндами из лесных цветов. Их тела были умащены благоухающими мазями. Они только что совершили омовение и облачились в свежие, чистые одежды. Взору Акруры предстали изначальные Личности, повелители причины мироздания, которые ради блага Земли пришли в этот мир в облике Кешавы и Баларамы. О царь Парикшит, Они походили на две горы - изумрудную и серебряную, - обе покртытые золотом, и сияние, исходившее от Них во все стороны, рассеивало опустившуюся с небес тьму._(Ш.Б. 10.38.28-33)

21-е августа
14.30 - ягья 
16.00 – абхишека в алтарной
18.00 – Баларама-катха
19.00 – раздача угощения в пандала
19.30 - Гаура-арати
20.00 - окончание Джхулан-ятры (фестиваля качелей)

Особые гости праздника: Божества Шри Шри Кришна-Баларама, которым поклоняются Ананда Вриндаван прабху с матаджи Радхика прасад, а также Кришна-Баларам, которым поклоняются Дравида прабху с матаджи Ишани и, конечно, Патита-Павана Джаганнатх из ЦВК на Ботаническом!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, 15-го января мы собираемся провести пушйа-абхишеку для удовлетворения Их Светлостей Шри Шри Доялу-Нитай Шачисуты. 

В Хари-бхакти-виласе утверждается: «Омывая Господа Хари, повелителя полубогов, пятью килограммами чистого коровьего гхи в день полнолуния, когда он соединяется со звездой Пушйа в месяце Пауша, человек без сомнений обретает благо от совершения жертвоприношения коня.» (ХБВС 14.16-19)

В ИСККОН этот праздник наиболее популярен в храме Радханатха Свами в Чоупати, где преданные устраивают в этот день грандиозный фестиваль для Шри Шри Радха-Гопинатхи. В этот день все прихожане храма, более 5000 человек приносят цветы для особой цветочной абхишеки Господа. Каждый год преданные осыпают Божества более чем тонной цветов. На этот фестиваль съезжается множество учеников Прабхупады со всего света.

Шрила Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада как-то рассказал об этом празднике вот что: «Кришна был всего лишь игрушкой в руках гопи, и однажды они решили украсить Его. Пушья-абхишека означает церемонию, в которой Божество богато украшается цветами, драгоценностями и одеждами. Затем должен состояться роскошный пир и шествие по улицам, чтобы все жители могли увидеть, как красив Шри Кришна».
Расписание 15-го января, среда:
16.30 - ягья, посвященная Кришна-пушье абхишеке и празднику Макара-санкранти

18.00 – Кришна-катха

19.00 – Гаура-арати

19.30 – омовение Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты топленым маслом и цветами

20.30 – угощение

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня провели две ягьи. Дистанционно. Первая (шраддха) - для блага ушедшей мамы матаджи Илоны из Риги.

  

Вторая (нама-карана) - для семьи из Торонто. При проведении ее использовали Скайп. На фото Денис, Агита и маленький Нарайана.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вишнурата Дас 

Спасибо матаджи Светлане Шкуренко за рассказ про то, как ее Кришна спас, когда автомобиль вылетел с трассы в 7-ми метровый обрыв. Обычный человек подумает:"пронесло". Вайшнав прийдет в храм поблагодарить Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуту и накормить преданных!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Главный повар нашего храма, матаджи Нагари, отдает свою дочь, бхактин Голду, замуж за бхакту Михаила, который в течении многих лет помогает готовить пиры на нашей кухне! Наши поздравления от всего департамента пуджари!!!))) Пусть Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута дадут все благословения!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Приглашаем вас 4-го февраля на празднование Васанта-панчами!

«…Существует три главных фестиваля в месяц Магха, которые соблюдают все. Это Васанта панчами, Бхаими Экадаши и Вараха Двадаши. Человек должен поклоняться Господу Хари с пышностью, предлагая свежие листья, цветы и сандаловую пасту на пятый день растущей луны в месяц Магха. Человек должен совершать поклонение Божеству с великой преданностью и служить Вайшнавам в соответствии со своими способностями. В этот день нужно петь, танцевать и играть на музыкальных инструментах различным образом.

Соблюдая этот фестиваль, предлагая особое поклонение Господу Кешаве на благоприятный день Васанта панчами, человек, несомненно, становится очень дорог Господу, наслаждающемуся играми во Вриндаване, также как Ему дорог сезон весны.» (Х.Б.В.С)

Расписание праздника:

16.00 – ягья
18.00 – лекция Сундара Говинды прабху
19.00 – Гаура-арати
19.30 – абхишека
20.00 – угощение

В этот день можно предлагать Божествам цветы, фрукты, гирлянды из свежих листьев (например, купить для этого свежую мяту – очень ароматные гирлянды получаются!)

Так же в этот люди, следующие Ведической культуре, поклоняются Богине Сарасвати. «Шримад Бхагаватам» утверждает:

«Перед чтением «Шримад-Бхагаватам», который является единственным путем к победе, следует выразить свое почтение Личности Бога, Нарайане, Нара-нарайане Риши - лучшему из людей, матери Сарасвати - богине знаний и Шриле Вйасадеве - автору.»

По уже сложившейся традиции в храме Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты мы будем проводить ягью, на которой будем поклоняться Господу и матери Сарасвати, чтобы доставить Им удовольствие.

Так же, как и в прошлом году, в этой ягье преданные, еще не имеющие спутника жизни, могут обратится к Божествам и Сарасати-деви с просьбой помочь создать создать крепкую вайшнавскую семью. Для этого в ягье мы будем в числе прочих гимнов воспевать шлоку из "Падука-сахасра-стотры" Шри Веданта Дешики:

«О украшенные драгоценными каменьями сандалии Господа, вы - источник неисчислимых благ! Вот одно из ваших самых чудесных благ: став трансцендентным звуком ведических гимнов, которые воспевают брахманы во время священной церемонии бракосочетания, вы способствуете тому, чтобы Господь Вишну был приглашен женихом на шею невесты в форме священного ожерелья мангалья-сутры! Таково ваше предназначение - оберегать стопы Господа, а мангалья-сутра постоянно хранит целомудрие женщины. Сам Господь проявляется в этом священном ожерелье, искрящемся блеском вязи из драгоценных камней.»

В Маяпуре в этот день Божества одевают в прекрасные одежды желтого цвета:
http://www.mayapur.com/2013/february...chami-darshan/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как известно, Веды говорят, что тот кто не празднует Даманака-ропана-двадаши, тот плохо кончит)))) Подробнее об этом празднике можно почитать у матаджи Авадатты: http://www.liveinternet.ru/journalsh...o=prev&categ=0
Суть праздника, который отмечается завтра, в том, что Кришна, а особенно Господь Гауранга, любит цветы Даманака, в наших краях известные как Полынь!
Матаджи Авадатте в Днепропетровске хорошо, у них в это время года полынь хоть косой коси))) Что делать москвичам, если у нас под окном еще ничего не растет, а тратить деньги на самолет до Днепра жалко?
Во первых, нужно поставить "Лайк" под этим фото Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты с цветами Даманака))), во вторых, прийти завтра в двадаши на субботник возле храма. Говорят, что в оврагах Хорошевского района полынь уже видели)))
Если на субботнике полыни не найдете, то помочь может только тётя Таня с Рижского рынка. У нее вся Москва покупает правильные веники для бани. Из под прилавка с конфетами продают березовые, дубовые, можжевеловые и, внимание, веники из полыни. Сухая полынь тоже подойдёт))) Как на рынок войдете, так до конца идите, она у заднего входа с конфетами стоит))))
"Хари-Бхакти-виласа" утверждает:
"Моё дорогое дитя, ты всегда должен поклоняться Кришне в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями в течение месяца Чаитра, предлагая Ему сандаловую пасту, благовоние, аргхйу, пищу и гирлянды из цветов даманака.
Все желания человека удовлетворяются, и он обретает благо от омовения во всех святых местах паломничества, если поклоняется Верховному Господу подобным образом и совершает огненное жертвоприношение для Его удовлетворения."
Кстати, ягья у нас завтра тоже будет, подходите к 17-ти часам!
«Шри Чайтанья-чандродая», 8.63:
«Его руки – словно золотые булавы, цветом лица Он напоминает глянцевые золотистые цветы кетаки, а Его божественная фигура украшена роскошной, свежей гирляндой даманаки (полыни). Шествующий изящной походкой Шри Кришна Чайтанья ныне предстал перед моим взором».

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

А во времена Шрилы Прабхупады этот праздник как-то отмечали?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Во вторник, 6 мая, вайшнавский календарь предписывает праздновать Джахну-саптами. "Хари-Бхакти-виласа" рекомендует следующее:

"В этот благоприятный день человек должен поклоняться Ганга-деви, очищающей всю вселенную. Любой, кто принимает полное омовение в Ганге в этот день, будет прославлен и благочестив.

Обильно удовлетворяя полубогов, предков и членов человеческого общества в этот день, предлагая им воду Ганги как подношение, человек благословляет их стать безгрешными."

Однако, что делать простому человеку, если Ганга далеко и Её воды он не припас? Можно призвать Святые реки в чистый сосуд с помощью мантры и Анкуша-мудры (смотрите рисунок, важно не касаться воды ногтём)

"Хари-Бхакти-виласа" в четвертой главе приводит мантру приглашения святых рек:

ганге ча йамуне чаива
годавари сарасвати
нармаде синдху кавери
джале’смин саннидхим куру

"О Ганга! О Ямуна!О Годавари! О Сарасвати! О Нармада! О Синдху! О Кавери! Пожалуйста, проявите себя в этой воде."

Так-же можно пропеть следующие имена Ганги:

12 священных имён Ганги

налини нандини сита
малини ча махапага
вишнупадаргхйа самбхута
ганга трипатха гамини
бхагиратхи бхогавати
джахнави тридашешвари

12 имён Ганги: Налини, Нандини, Сита, Малини, Махапага, Вишнупадаргхйасамбхута, Ганга, Трипатхагамини, Бхагиратхи, Бхогавати, Джахнави и Тридашешвари.

Из "Падма-пураны":

"О мать Ганга! Тебя прославляют на высших планетах как Нандини, Налини, Дакша, Пртхви, Вихага, Вишванатха, Шива, Амрта, Видйадхари, Махадеви, Лока-прасадани, Кшамавати, Джахнави, Шанта и Шанти-прадайини."

Такую воду можно предлагать Божествам, а так-же самому ею омываться. Кстати, делать это можно не только в Джахну-саптами, а лучше ежедневно устанавливать такую воду для Божеств как часть садханы. В храм в этот день можно приносить просто чистую воду в бутылках, пуджари потом сами туда Гангу призовут)))

Удачи!)))

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Темная половина месяца Ашвина, в этом году 9 - 25 сентября, известна как питри-пакша, время, когда  в ведическом обществе молились за своих ушедших родственников. В этот период особенно благоприятно посещать программы в храме, такие как пятничный киртан и воскресный фестиваль, и раздавать прасад.

Конечно, говоря о «шраддхе», поминальном обряде, мы не должны забывать о наставлениях «Шримад Бхагаватам»:

«Тот, кто укрылся под сенью лотосных стоп Мукунды, дарующего освобождение, кто оставил все мирские обязанности и с непоколебимой решимостью следует по пути преданного служения, освобождается от всех долгов перед полубогами, мудрецами, обыкновенными живыми существами, членами своей семьи, всем человечеством и предками» (Бхаг., 11.5.41).

Но что делать, если вы чувствуете, что ваша преданность еще не на столь высоком уровне?

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур разъясняет процесс выполнения вайшнава-шраддхи:

"Кармические ритуалы являются приглашением к запутанности в последствиях действий. Лица, которые воспевают Харинаму не сталкиваются с такими результатами. Родственники ушедших обязаны предложить бхогу Господу, а затем сделать жертвоприношение с прасадом для благополучия умершего человека. Как часть той же процедуры, они должны пригласить вайшнавов и удовлетворить их прасадом, а также устроить воспевание Святого Имени.» (Цитируется по книге Шрилы Бхакти Викаша Свами)

После этих наставлений Ачарии, шраддха в соответствии с системой вайшнавов стала проводится либо в местном Матхе, либо в домах его учеников, что стало стандартом среди последователей Шрилы Сарасвати
Тхакура.

В комментарии к 41-му стиху 1-й главы «Бхагавад-Гиты» Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

«Согласно предписаниям карма-канды, умершим членам семьи необходимо периодически подносить пищу и воду. Этот обряд неразрывно связан с поклонением Вишну: отведав пищи, предложенной Вишну, душа освобождается от всех последствий своих грехов. Иногда умершие члены семьи страдают, пожиная плоды своих греховных поступков, - некоторые из них даже не могут получить грубое материальное тело и вынуждены оставаться в тонких телах привидений. Но тот, кто подносит своим предкам прасад, помогает им освободиться от этих и многих других страданий.»

Хорошо известно, что сам Шрила Прабхупада совершал вайшнава-шраддху в честь своего отца, а сам Господь Гауранга предпринял путешествие в Гаю для этих целей.

Итак, говоря о практическом воплощении этих наставлений, что же мы можем сделать для наших ушедших родственников?

Самое простое, это присоединится к уже проходящим в храме программам. Все мы получим благо, если в этот период питри-пакша (или в другие благоприятные дни) будем кормить прасадом  вайшнавов. Можно оплатить в этот период расходы храма на воскресный пир 14 и 21 сентября. Можно самому поучаствовать в раздаче угощения и, обязательно, поучаствовать в киртане. Особенно сильные киртаны в нашем храме проходят сейчас по пятницам и воскресеньям.

Детали участия в распространении прасада можно узнать у секретаря храма по телефону 8 499 608-12-49, 8 909 935-16-79.

Так же в этот период можно провести специальную ягью для наших Божеств для блага ваших ушедших близких. Подробности можно узнать у Махабхараты даса +79037164718 Звоните, пожалуйста, после 17 сентября.

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Посмотрел на календарь и вспомнил, что завтра-послезавтра (7-8 октября)  отмечается Шарад-пурнима! Завтра совершенно необычная ночь!
Шарад-пурнима – это полнолуние в осенний сезон, когда празднуют Раса-лилу. В этот день следует совершать полное арати с большим количеством цветов. В честь фестиваля Божества Вриндавана красиво одевают в белые одежды, напоминающие свет луны.



Шрила Прабхупада пишет в книге "Источник Вечного Наслаждения":
"Так минула ночь полнолуния сезона шарат. Ночь полнолуния Ашвина называется шарат-пурнима. Из "Шримад-Бхагаватам" мы узнаем, что, прежде чем насладиться танцем раса с гопи, Кришна ждал такого полнолуния еще год. В семилетнем возрасте Он поднял холм Говардхана, значит, танец раса проходил, когда Ему было восемь лет.
В ведических писаниях говорится, что танец, в котором профессиональный танцор танцует сразу со многими танцовщицами, называется раса. Когда наступила ночь полнолуния, и Господь Кришна увидел обычное для осени убранство - множество цветов, в особенности душистой малики, Он вспомнил молитвы гопи к богине Катьяяни, в которых они просили о том, чтобы Он стал их мужем. Кришна подумал, что ночь полнолуния поры шарат - самое подходящее время для чудесного танца. Так должно было исполниться желание гопи, мечтавших выйти за Него замуж."
Преданные обычно оставляют горшки со сладким рисом для Кришны на всю ночь, чтобы Он мог насладиться им во время Своей расы. В эту ночь полнолуния сладкий рис превращается в амриту, нектар.
Также в этот день в Индии поклоняются Лакшми-деви. Считается, что Она появилась из молочного океана именно в этот день. Существует множество обычаев, связанных с этим днем. Так в Митхилле, месте рождения матери Ситы, считают, что этот день особенно важен для молодых семей. В этот день молодожены приходят в храм с подарками и поют киртан. Некоторые даже не спят всю ночь. Дома на алтарь для Божеств ставят сладкий рис, а за порогом ставят острую пищу.

Говорят, что сестра Лакшми-деви, ее противоположность Алакшми, приносящая боль, материальные привязанности и разочарования, любит острую пищу. Поэтому для нее оставляют подношения за порогом, чтобы она не входила в дом.
В Ориссе в этот день отмечают рождение Картикеи. Молодые девушки в Джаганнатха-пури и его окрестностях поклоняются прекрасному сыну Господа Шивы, чтобы получить в мужья такого же красивого юношу. Другие жители Ориссы поклоняются в этот день Гаджа-Лакшми.
«О Лакшми, тебе известны помыслы и желания каждого! Хотя ты – Мать будоражащего умы людей бога любви (Манматхи), славу тебе воздают величайшие йоги и святые. Пожалуйста, искорени скверну из моего зрения, чтобы я стал способен увидеть, как Господь Шри Кришна проявляется в храме в форме Божества!» (Лакшми-арья-вриттам, 3)
В среду, 8 октября, мы хотим провести ягью в 12 часов в честь Кришны, а также для удовольствия Лакшми-деви. Приносите подарки для Божеств и угощение для преданных. В этот день очень хорошо делать пожертвования на Говардхана-пуджу.

Вишнурата дас Адхикари

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Очень душевно прошел сегодня в храме первый день празднования Джанмаштами - Адхиваса титхи. Весь вчерашний день и ночь наши цветочницы под руководством матаджи Вани-прии украшали алтарь и Вьяса-асану Шрилы Прабхупады. Матаджи Радха-сева, Вени-Мадхави и Нила-Радхика очень красиво нарядили Божества.
Днем в храме прошло две ягьи. Особенно понравилась первая, на которую пришло около 40 ребятишек и их родителей. Преданные поздравили Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундару с Джанмаштами и попросили благословений на новый учебный год. Для поддержания связи поколений матаджи Радха-сева, выпускница московской Гурукулы, рассказала о своем опыте вайшнавского образования. По окончании ягьи вайшнавы устроили зажигательный киртан.
Мощное воспевание ожидало Божества и вечером. Вайшнавы из команды пятничного киртана устроили такой "Хари-Бол", что даже стены тряслись. Под это замечательное сопровождение Махабхарата прабху предложил Господу церемонию Адхиваса (предложение 25 благоприятных предметов с особыми мантрами).
Завтра продолжение! Кстати, для тех, кто не любит большие программы в самом храме тоже будет организован киртан и Кришна-катха.... но это секрет! Смайлик «smile»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
С чувством глубокого удовлетворения сообщаю, что наш второй хотри, Махабхарата дас вернулся из Индии, а значит у нас теперь есть все возможности послужить вам с проведением разных ягий и самскар! 
Сейчас как раз очень благоприятное для этого время! Вот как описывает "Хари-бхакти-виласа" месяц Мригашира (Аграхаяна):
"Обязанность каждого – поклоняться Верховному Господу, повторяя соответствующие мантры и совершая жертвоприношение после омовения утром в течение месяца Аграхайана (ноябрь-декабрь). В этот месяц в высшей степени рекомендуется ежедневное предложение сладкого риса, смешанного с гуром или пальмовым сахаром. Соблюдая эти обеты в течение месяца, человек обретает хорошую удачу и по милости Господа Мадхавы достигает после смерти обители Господа." (ХБВС 14.9-12)
Мы с радостью проведем для вас детские ягьи, обряды на благополучие и другие церемонии, что будет особенно уместно в предверии Нового года. Для всех нас будет очень хорошо подвести итоги года прошедшего и попросить благословений и защиты на год грядущий для себя, наших близких, для нашего служения, семьи, бизнеса.
С заявками на проведение ягьи можно обращаться к Махабхарате прабху: 89037164718 mahabharata108@mail.ru
Также мы будем рады, если вы присоединитесь к нам в общих церемониях:
16.12 - ягья в честь Виваха-панчами, дня, когда справляли свадьбу Господь Рама и мать Сита. Эта ягья будет полезна всем, кто хочет укрепить семейные узы. Начало в 16.30
21.12 - ягья в честь Гита-джаянти, дня, когда Господь Шри Кришна поведал Бхагавад-Гиту. Начало в 16 часов
Описание некоторых обрядов, которые мы проводим у нас в Храме, можно посмотреть тут: http://indian-centre.ru/poklonenije/obryady-i-ritualy/
PS Я приношу извинения всем преданным, кто писал мне или звонил по поводу ягий в ноябре месяце, и кому я не ответил - давайте попытаемся связаться еще раз

Ваш слуга, Вишну-рата дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В день Васанта-панчами маленькие Сева и Миланика отведали первого зерна

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
В субботу в 16 часов у нас в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута запланирована ягья в честь Господа Нитьянанды и Господа Варахи! На этой ягье мы попросим Махабхарату прабху прочитать знаменитую Вараха-кавачу. Вы можете тоже воспевать этот знаменитый гимн, потренируйтесь с видео: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FzgabPs6f-8

Если вы не сможете прийти на ягью, то можете просто завтра послушать эту запись, что тоже очень благоприятно. Также можно повторять один из стихов этой кавачи:

"Белый Господь Вараха, который держит на Себе Землю, дарует защиту. Он вооружен диском и раковиной. Жестом руки Он обещает защиту. Он – Полное Целое, и все желания того, кто медитирует на Него, обязательно исполнятся."

oм швeтам варахавапушам кшитимуддхарантам.
шангхарисарва варадабхайа йукта бахум .
дхйайeнниджаишча танубхих сакалаирупeтам.
пурнам вибхум сакала ванчхита сиддхайe ‘джам
(«Шри Вараха-кавача», 26)

Полный текст кавачи с переводом можно посмотреть тут:

http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php…

На ягью приносите, пожалуйста, фрукты, цветы. Рекомендуемое пожертвование за участие в ягье - 500 руб. Можно дать больше или меньше. Также очень благоприятны пожертвования на празднование Нитьянанда-траедаши!

Для участия в церемонии постарайтесь одеть чистую вайшнавскую одежду и поставить тилаку. После ягьи можно послушать лекцию ЕМ Нимай-сундары прабху и попеть киртан для Господа Нитьянанды!

PS На самом деле будет еще одна ягья в честь Господа Варахи - завтра 19 февраля в 6 утра. Если успеете приехать - присоединяйтесь Смайлик «smile»

Вишнурата Дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

По приглашению преданных из других городов стали ездить уже давно. Вот, в недалеком прошлом посетили Воронеж, где провели церемонию 
наречения именемем для новорожденной дочки Вишнусвами прабху и Тарани Радхи матаджи. Поскольку в Воронеже пока с местом для ягьи
 не очень, Абхиманью прабху милостиво предоставил второй этаж своего дома. Потом была программа в Воронежском храме, где нас принимали милостивые Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай и Радха-мы говорили о Туласи Махарани.
Посмотреть можно здесь: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LewKZ4w4EmQ

   

А совсем недавно провели церемонию гриха-правеша (первого вхождения в новый дом, в новую квартиру в данном случае) для семьи Виталия из Горячего Ключа.
А поскольку в этой семье вскоре ожидается прибавление, то еще и симантонаяна-самскару присовокупили к общей ягье.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Наваратри посвящается.

С 1 по 10 октября в Индии отмечают праздник Наваратри. Последователи Шрилы Прабхупады также выражают почтение Вайшнави. Если в доме есть изображение Дурга-деви, то не забудьте предложить Ей прасад Господа Кришны. О причине можно узнать в этой истории: http://radhakrishna.clan.su/…/chajta...012-09-01-2782

В Джаганнатха-Пури Бимала-деви (Дурге) первой подносят прасад Господа, некоторые считают, что именно поэтому он называется маха-прасад (милость Ма).

В храме мы посвятим великой преданной Господа ягью в 15 часов и традиционный пятничный киртан 7 октября. В этот день мы можем попросить об устранении препятствий в духовной и матерьяльной жизни. После Гаура-арати постарается раздать небольшое угощение  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

14-го ноября в последний день Картики мы будем отмечать Туласи-Шалаграм виваху. В этот день мы будем проводить помолвку для тех, желающим в будущем связать себя узами священного брака. Тем, кто хочет участвовать в помолвке, пишите мне в личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

1.Почему при поминальном жертвоприношении брахман повязывает родственнику умершего пять красных нитей вокруг правой руки в конце ягьи?
2. Почему воду с черными семенами, кажется калинджи, надо обязательно вылить в реку или под дерево?
3. Почему надо бросать в огонь именно рис смешанный с зерном?
4. Есть ли перевод мантр читающихся при поминальном жертвоприношении?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Для отца Ольги (и соответственно тестя Юрия) из Бялы (Болгария) удаленно (через скайп) провели церемонию шраддха (поминальная). Такие церемонии (удаленно) проводим время от времени. Если кому-то интересно, или есть потребность, пишите в личку .

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вчера проводили виваха-самскару для Шактйавеша Аватара прабху и матаджи Амогха Лилы. Она была через несколько дней после росписи в ЗАГСе. В связи с этим возникли вопросы о сроках. У нас принят такой порядок, после помолвки до ЗАГСа должно пройти не менее полугода, после росписи до виваха-самскары - не менее года. Бывают исключения, как в данном случае. Но тогда ответственность на себя берут лидеры, наставники, духовные учителя. С их согласия, по их благословению или по их указанию меняются сроки.

----------


## Светлана Полякова

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно подобрать день для проведения ягьи? Или можно в любой день проводить? Или может астролог посмотрит на календарь и скажет: "В этот день лучше провести такую ягью,  в этот - такую..." Как происходит выбор даты  типа ягьи?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Да, астролог может помочь в этом. Или квалифицированный хотри (жрец) тоже может помочь с этим.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, наступает, точнее уже наступил период, когда хорошо проводить свадебные церемонии (виваха-самскары). И будет этот период длиться до 28 июня. Но есть одно исключение, ТОЧНЕЕ даже два. 1й - Акшая тритйа. Раньше считалось, что этот день ОЧЕНЬ подходит для вивах. Потом выяснили, что НЕТ, этот день, если кратко, так называемая югадхи доша, То есть титтхи в который началась одна из Юг. Югадхи титтхи не подходят для брака и любых материальных действий. 2е - в последний месяц Джйештха в этом году вклинивается Пурушоттама-адхика маса (13мая-16июня), в коий тоже любые материальные дела отменяются. Так что, примите во внимание.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Намедни провели церемонию нама-карана (наречение именем) для новорожденной дочери Паршада и Амриты. Проводили с выездом на дом, ибо ребенку было всего 10 дней отроду. На таком сроке, конечно, не все отваживаются выходить из дома. Поэтому правильнее проводить церемонию на дому. Еще есть одна важная церемония (ну а какие из самскар неважные  :smilies: ? ) - НИШКРАМАНАМ, первый выход из дома. Очень хорошо и правильно, если она предваряет церемонии, проводящиеся в храме. Родители приходят с ребенком в храм вечером в день, предшествующий церемонии, отец  читает особые мантры, чтобы призвать благословения Господа, они показывают ребенка Божествам и отец предлагате _аргхйу_.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Иногда преданные спрашивают о "мистическом эффекте" от проведения ягьи, следования Экадаши, соблюдения тех или иных правил. Иногда такой эффект действительно можно наблюдать, но всё таки вайшнавы следуют этим вещам не из желания какой-то мистики.
Мы стараемся следовать принципам религиозной жизни просто, чтобы доставить удовольствие Шри Кришне. Это называется Садачара, следование правильному поведению. Отдельно взятая ягья, церемония или врата как правило не даст волшебного эффета, но следование правилам и предписаниям из желания доставить удовольствие Гуру и Кришне - безусловно!

Что касается непосредственно проведения ягий или самскар, то мы просто придерживаемся Гопала Бхата Госвами, следуем Шриле Бхактисидханта Сарасвати, который рекомендовал Сат-крия-сара-дипику своим ученикам, следуем Шриле Прабхупаде, который писал: " Есть множество очистительных ритуалов, помогающих человеку возвыситься духовно. Одним из таких жертвенных обрядов считается свадебная церемония, которую называютвиваха- ягьей. Должен ли санньяси, разорвавший семейные узы и отрекшийся от мира, поощрять подобные церемонии? Господь говорит здесь, что от жертвоприношений, несущих людям благо, никогда не следует отказываться."(БГ 18.5 комм)

Вот как раскрывается этот момент в Хари-бхакти-виласе:
" Люди, являющиеся примером в своём поведении, становятся победителями в этой жизни и в следующей.

Святые личности – это те, кто не оскверняется недостатками из-за нарушения законов правильного поведения. Слово сат значит «честный». Взаимоотношения преданных называются садачара.

Брахмана, избегающий изучения Вед, нарушающий правильный этикет, ленивый и принимающий пищу в доме греховных людей, будет наказан Ямараджей.

Поэтому дваждырождённый должен очень тщательно следовать садачаре. Даже святые места желают общаться со святыми людьми, обладающими хорошим поведением.

Религиозные принципы рождаются из законов правильного поведения. Святые личности всегда склонны следовать законам правильного поведения, и так их поведение и деятельность называется садачара.

Поэтому тот, кто желает достичь конечной цели жизни, должен следовать правильному поведению, называемому садачарой. О царь, даже если верующий и независтливый человек не обладает никакими другими хорошими качествами, он легко достигнет своей желаемой цели, следуя законам правильного поведения.

Корень хорошей семьи или религии – садачара. Люди, лишённые садачары, - неблагочестивые и неблагородные

Следуя правильному поведению, садачаре, человек получит богатство, славу и большую продолжительность жизни, так же как и свободу от бедности, преждевременной смерти и всего неблагоприятного.

О царь, если человек следует законам правильного поведения, то он несомненно достигнет в этой жизни 3-х целей – религиозности, экономического процветания и чувственного удовлетворения. Поэтому каждый разумный человек должен добросовестно следовать пути садачары, таким образом, как это описано в писаниях."

Хотя, конечно, главное предписание для этого века это Харинама. Другие процессы дополняют главный...


взято у Вишнураты прабху на его странице ФБ  https://www.facebook.com/vishnuratad...L_fvM8&fref=nf

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, наступает, точнее уже наступил период, когда хорошо проводить свадебные церемонии (виваха-самскары). И будет этот период длиться до 17 июня. Есть конечно исключения, то есть не очень благоприятные дни (они рассматриваются по таким факторам как накшатра, титха (лунный день), вара (день недели), а также пакша, те. половина лунного месяца (светлая или темная)). Следует также упомянуть про Акшая тритйу. Год назад мы писали, что сей день не подходит для брака и любых материальных действий. Таково мнение некоторых астрологов. НО потом наш наставник Сева Атула прабху сказал, что это не совсем так и в Индии в разных традициях много заключают браков в этот день. НО, и еще раз НО, не следует рассматривать этот день как некую волшебную палочку, которая устранит вашу негативную карму. Не тешьте себя такими иллюзиями.
А в остальном обращайтесь, мы подберем для вас благоприятный день, проведем церемонию и будет вам счастье. В сознании Кришны, конечно.  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня в День Семьи, Любви и верности две пары вайшнавов объединились в священном союзе. Ишвара Лока прабху&Аравинда Лата даси и Станислав прабху&матаджи Анна. Ваши благословения

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Гита Джаянти..читали священную Бхагавад Гиту,возливая гхи...спасибо всем за стойкость ,кто от начала до конца присутствовал,около 4часов понадобилось на всю церемонию. Этой церемонией мы открыли новую ягья-шалу (ягья-холл). Если кому-то нужна информация по самскарам, обрядам, обращайтесь. Пишите в личку, а также на телефон, Вотсап, Вайбер +79037164718

----------


## Махабхарата дас

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/HGheaQPraI6_fQ

Дорогие преданные, наступает, точнее уже наступил период, когда хорошо проводить свадебные церемонии (виваха-самскары). И будет этот период длиться в этом 2020м году до 5 июня. В этот период четыре месяца, а именно Магха, Пхалгуна, Ваишакха и Джйештха особо благоприятны. Есть конечно исключения, то есть не очень благоприятные дни (они рассматриваются по таким факторам как накшатра, титха (лунный день), вара (день недели), а также пакша, те. половина лунного месяца (светлая или темная)). Следует также упомянуть про Акшая тритйу. Наш наставник Сева Атула прабху сказал, что в Индии много заключают браков в этот день. НО, и еще раз НО, не следует рассматривать этот день как некую волшебную палочку, которая устранит вашу негативную карму. Не тешьте себя такими иллюзиями.
А в остальном обращайтесь, мы подберем для вас благоприятный день, проведем церемонию и будет вам счастье. В сознании Кришны, конечно.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
В среду, 29 января, отмечается праздник Васанта-панчами.
В Индии этот фестиваль отмечают как день явления Сарасвати-деви, Богини Знания. Каждый раз перед лекцией по "Шримад Бхагаватам" мы произносим этот стих:
"Перед чтением "Шримад-Бхагаватам", который является единственным путем к победе, следует выразить почтение Нараяне – Личности Бога, Нара-Нараяне Риши – лучшему из людей, Сарасвати – богине знания и Шриле Вьясадеве – автору" (Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.2.4)
Поэтому в день Васанта-панчами особенно благоприятно посещать лекции по "Шримад Бхагаватам", а также дарить "Шримад Бхагаватам" другим людям.
Но для вайшнавов, поклоняющихся Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай этот день прежде всего связан с явлением Вишну-прии, супруги Господа Гауранги.
В этот день мы проведем ягью для удовлетворения Господа и Его преданных слуг, к которым относятся конечно же Вишнуприя деви и мать Сарасвати.
Начало церемонии в 17 часов. Место —*центр на метро Нагорная.
Вы можете приносить с собой фрукты, цветы (особенно желтые), гхи.
Желательно обозначить свой приход. Контакты: +79037164718 (Вотсап, Вайбер)*

----------


## Махабхарата дас

?? МАХА МРТЙУНДЖАЙА МАНТРА ??

Мртйунджайа буквально значит «Победа над Смертью», а Маха-мртйунджайа мантра так же называется Маха-мокша мантра, так как она дает окончательное просветление. Полученная Махариши Васиштхой и включенная как гимн Рк Веды, она пелась тысячи лет праведниками, которые искали предпоследнюю победу над этой мртйу-локой (земной план, где лишь смерть является гарантией).

Мртйунджайа Мантра

tryambakaМ yajNmahe sugandhiM pushTivardhanam |
urvArukamiva bandhanAn mRtyor-mukshIya mA 'mRtAt ||7|59|12

Существует много мантр для отвращения зла, такого, как смерть и другие страдания, даваемых в священной литературе индуизма. Эти мантры имеют различные виды, но Мртйунджайа Мантра превозносится в священной литературе как наилучшая. Эта мантра адресована Господу Шиве и, как учит Риг Веда (7 мандала, 59 глава), наряду с Йаджур Ведой (3-60), показывает, что это шрути, полученное Махариши Васиштхой, Кула Гуру Бхагавана Шри Рама Чандры. Эта Маха-мртйунджайа мантра из Риг-Веды (7-я книга или Мандала, 59 глава) и необходима инициация для достижения сиддхи. Любой может повторять эту мантру и получит хорошее здоровье, избавление от оков и других проблем. Это величайшая панацея от всех видов зла и может повторяться в любое время, как любая другая Маха-мантра.

ПОНИМАНИЕ МАХАМРТЙУНДЖАЙА МАНТРЫ

Важно понимать значение слов, потому что это делает повторение осмысленным и приносит результаты.

«ОМ» не произносится в Риг-Веде, но его следует добавлять в начале всех Мантр, как дается в ранних Мантрах Риг-Веды, адресованных Ганапати. Эта Мантра приводится на странице с молитвами в моей книге «Упадеша Сутра Махариши Джаймини».

«TRAYA?BAKKA?» относится к Трём глазам Господа Шивы. «Trya» значит «три», а «Ambakam» значит «глаза». Этими тремя глазами или источниками просветления являются Тримурти, или три изначальных божества, а именно Брахма, Вишну и Шива, и три «AMBA» (так же означает Матерь или Шакти, это Сарасвати, Лакшми и Гоури. Таким образом, в этом слове, мы обращаемся к Богу как ко Всеведающему (Брахма), Вездесущему (Вишну) и Всемогущему (Шива). Это мудрость Брхаспати и упоминается как Шри Даттатрейа, имеющий три головы Брахмы, Вишну и Шивы.

«YAJ?MAHE» значит “Мы поем о Твоей славе”.

«SUGANDHI?» относится к Его благоуханию (знания, присутствия и силы, то есть три аспекта), наилучшему и всегда распространяющемуся вокруг. Благоухание относится к радости, которую мы получаем от знания, видения и чувствования Его благих дел.

«PU??IVARDHANAM»: «Pooshan» относится к Нему, как к поддерживающему этот мир и, таким образом, Он есть Отец всего. «Pooshan» так же является внутренним побуждением всего знания и является, следовательно, Савитуром или Солнцем, а так же символизирует Брахму, Всеведающего Творца. Таким образом, Он тоже является Отцом (Прародителем) всего.

«URV?RUHAMIVA»: «URVA» значит «VISHAL» или «большой», «мощный», либо «мертвый». «AAROOKAM» значит «болезнь». Таким образом, «URVAROOKA» значит смертельные и непреодолимые болезни. (Интерпертация «огурец», приводимая в разных источниках, тоже является корректной для слова «URVAROOKAM»). Болезни трех видов так же обусловлены влиянием (негативным) трех Гун, это невежество (Авидья и т.д.), ложь (Асат и т.д., хотя Вишну повсюду, мы не воспринимаем Его и руководствуемся нашим видением и другими чувствами) и слабости (Шадрипу и т.п., ограничение этого физического тела, и Шива является всемогущим).

«BANDHAN?N» значит «связанный». Поэтому, читая с «URVAROOKAMEVA», это значит «Я связан смертельными и неодолимыми болезнями».

«M?TYORM?K??YA» значит «избавь нас от смерти» (как от преждевременной смерти в этом физическом мире, так и от бесконечного цикла смертей из-за перерождения) ради «Mokshya» (Нирвана, или финальное освобождение от перерождения).

«M?M?T?T» значит «пожалуйста, дай мне (m?) немного амриты (омолаживающий нектар)». Читая с предыдущим словом, это означает, что мы просим немного «амриты», чтобы избавиться от смерти, вызывающей болезни, а так же цикл перерождения.

ДЖАПА

Джапа – это повторение мантры установленное число раз. Обычно оно кратно 108. Основываясь на учении Харихары в Прашна Марге, мы рекомендуем, что эта мантра должна повторяться 8000 раз в течение 40 дней. Повторение мантры 108 раз в течение 40 дней, и утром, и вечером, выполняет это требование. Для других целей рекомендуется большее количество повторений.

Зажгите лампу и сядьте в любую йогическую позу (предпочтительна падмасана), лицом на восток. Повторите маха-мантру 108 раз (один круг) или кратное этому числу количество раз в каждой сессии. Это величайшая работа Махариши Васиштхи. Перед началом Маха Мртйунджайа мантры, повторите мантру бессмертному духу Махариши Васиштхи, чтобы заручиться его благословением и руководством.

© Джйотиш Гуру Пт. Санджай Ратх. Перевод: студенты Славянского Института Ведической Астрологии (СИВА)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Эпиграф:
Война войной, а обед по расписанию.  :smilies: 

Несмотря на ограничения из-за пандемии все-таки день Акшая-трития выдался удачным. Провели три церемонии - шраддха, виваха-самскара и авахана-хома. На первую около 100 человек, на последнюю - около 150 только зарегистрировалось. Но поскольку была инет-трансляция, то народу могло быть больше.
Энивей (так или иначе), судя по отзывам народ оказался доволен. Особо довольны были Дмитрий и Алла, которые сочетались законным браком в ведической традици. Так что ваши поздравления молодоженам!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Намеднись провели церемонию (пауштика-карма самскара) для здоровья новорожденного сына Руслана и Натальи. Перед первой церемонией в жизни этого малыша далали также Кришна-кавачу, защитный обряд (следуя по стопам гопи Вриндавана). Подробнее о том как он проводится вы можете почитать в Шримад Бхагаватам 10.6.22-29  .

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Лекция нашего наставника Шиталанга Гауранга Прабху о Самскарах.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Лекция Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами о самскарах https://youtu.be/V0gXxcn7640

----------

